# Other Pythons > Giant Pythons >  Gene finally has a thread!

## Stearns84

I figured it was time I started a thread for my boy Gene, he is my beautiful 25% SD & 25% Jamp platinum reticulated python.  Gene is 16 months old and pushing 5  5.5, and is puppy dog tame.  Ill post some of his older pictures from when I brought him home as well as progression pictures.  I know Ill never be able to compete with Sauzo & Jmcrook.

-Steve

Gene soaked for almost 2 days until he shed, didn't know he was in shed until I saw that he had changed skin.


Just before he shed, and loved his colors.


And one from last week!

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (03-01-2017),_AlexisFitzy_ (02-21-2017),_BeelzeBall._ (02-21-2017),*Bogertophis* (06-12-2018),C.Marie (11-29-2017),_CALM Pythons_ (02-24-2017),cayley (03-01-2017),_cletus_ (02-20-2017),_EDR_ (03-01-2017),_FollowTheSun_ (01-02-2019),_Fraido_ (04-09-2017),Gio (02-20-2017),_jmcrook_ (02-20-2017),John1982 (02-25-2017),_Kam_ (08-19-2019),Mike17 (02-21-2017),Reptimom (02-20-2017),_Sauzo_ (02-20-2017),_Snoopyslim_ (02-22-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (02-22-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

Haha it's not a competition we're just sharing our reticulated noodles with those that are interested! Gene looks awesome btw. Can't believe he's that small at 16 months with 50% mainland blood at 25% SD and jamp. Phyllis just turned a year old, is 100% kalatoa, and I'm pretty sure has broken the 6' mark. 
I almost bought a 100% kalatoa male recently. Still tempted hah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (02-20-2017),_Sauzo_ (02-20-2017),_Stearns84_ (02-20-2017)

----------


## Gio

Nothing to compete with bud. They are all great and your pictures are pretty nice.

Keep the updates coming.

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-20-2017),_Sauzo_ (02-20-2017),_Stearns84_ (02-20-2017)

----------


## Tigerhawk

There's nothing wrong with your little dude. I enjoy all the retic pictures that are posted on this site. Keep them comming.

----------

_Stearns84_ (02-20-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Here he was just before dinner the other day. Sad that medium rats won't leave a lump. He ate Tina's small rat too so he was nice and full after this picture. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

http://i448.photobucket.com/albums/q...psfnnvzal5.jpg

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-21-2017),_jmcrook_ (02-20-2017),_Kam_ (08-19-2019)

----------


## cletus

Gorgeous snake!  His eyes are awesome.

----------

_Stearns84_ (02-20-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

I like Platinums. And whats up with the snake with the most mainland blood is the smallest lol.

----------

Gio (02-22-2017),_jmcrook_ (02-20-2017),_Stearns84_ (02-20-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

I do love his eyes http://i448.photobucket.com/albums/q...psfnnvzal5.jpg

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

> I do love his eyes http://i448.photobucket.com/albums/q...psfnnvzal5.jpg
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


Sorry learning the app :-(


Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

http://i448.photobucket.com/albums/q...pso5hlb3g5.jpg

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-21-2017),_jmcrook_ (02-21-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Quick tub clean for Mr. I pee everyday.  Just an idea of how small Gene is, this is a large hide in a 41qt tub rack setup. 

http://i448.photobucket.com/albums/q...psoakbgb8v.jpg

http://i448.photobucket.com/albums/q...psmck5yuf7.jpg

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

Gene looks a lot thicker than Caesar but Caesar is longer. Here's Caesar in his large hide. I just ordered him and Dottie jumbo hides last night so next Tuesday they both finally get upgraded lol.

----------

_Stearns84_ (02-22-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

When I get done with my taxes I'll get a few pictures of him while he's out. Need to find something for a size comparison.  I can't wait for the T8 to get here along with the rhp.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

Haha join the crowd. Hopefully the two I got on order will ship next week and then next month I can order the last one for Luna so once I get rid of her mystery mites, I can put her in a T8 also and put her with the other snakes. Then I can focus on the BCC later this year.

----------


## Stearns84

Gene was out for about an hour tonight.  He is about to start his shed cycle soon, so he is even more lazy than normal.  He is finally getting a little thickness on him.

http://i448.photobucket.com/albums/q...psv5bsmey4.jpg

http://i448.photobucket.com/albums/q...psgm9kgqxr.jpg

http://i448.photobucket.com/albums/q...psjoioyef5.jpg

http://i448.photobucket.com/albums/q...pso4brj9hg.jpg

http://i448.photobucket.com/albums/q...psmvrn0kw1.jpg

http://i448.photobucket.com/albums/q...psfofcr0ld.jpg


Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-22-2017),_Sauzo_ (02-22-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Gene is starting to go into shed so I figured I'd post a pick from a few months back. Had some left over vesda pvc, so I made a small climbing tree. He loves it, then usually going on the couch and falls asleep.
http://i448.photobucket.com/albums/q...pspyitv1ck.jpg

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Marzipan (02-25-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Poor boy looks miserable in shed.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

Poor guy haha he does look miserable. Phyllis looks the same way when she's in shed. None of my snakes have ever gotten eyes nearly that cloudy though. Definitely dull and an little hazy but never a true blue like that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Stearns84_ (02-25-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Got home from work and Gene got a fresh paint job! One piece shed but he left it in his water dish, then took a poo in it.... so I have poop soup.  Pulled open the rack and he just looked out,I always tap his head with an empty paper towel roll and his attitude changes to, "okay it's not time to eat". 
I'd be hard pressed to buy anything but a retic again. 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-04-2018),_jmcrook_ (03-01-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Very handsome retic!

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-01-2017)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

What a handsome fella!

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-01-2017)

----------


## EDR

Been meaning to reply to gene's thread he's a good looking retic enjoy.

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-01-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

Beautiful coloration! He's a dang good looking critter. And I definitely know what you mean about being hard pressed to get anything other than retics now... as I have two now and still want more! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-01-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> Beautiful coloration! He's a dang good looking critter. And I definitely know what you mean about being hard pressed to get anything other than retics now... as I have two now and still want more! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My absolute only complaint is the daily pissing. Every single day Gene will piss, sometimes a little, but enough to to ensure that all the paper towel is now wet. I sometimes think he does it just so he can come out. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-02-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

Phyllis does the same thing. 2-3 days after eating the floodgates are opened and it's daily cleaning at minimum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-02-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

He always goes straight to the couch.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-04-2018),_cletus_ (03-02-2017),_jmcrook_ (03-02-2017),_Sauzo_ (03-02-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

I need a SD platinum tiger lol. I like the color on those platinums. Has Gene pissed on the couch yet?

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-02-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> I need a SD platinum tiger lol. I like the color on those platinums. Has Gene pissed on the couch yet?


I'm 90% sure he pissed one time, so I scrubbed the cushions but then they were really wet. So I moved them around  before Kendall (girlfriend) got home. She questioned it,so I blamed it on her cats. She knows they are :cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r:s so she bought it. 

Gene when I got home tonight, "Hey dad I peed very little but I need out.".

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-04-2018),_Sauzo_ (03-02-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Gave the cheating ex wife the houseb in the divorce and I got an apartment.  Didn't realize our  apartment is always freezing or  its 100* with the heat on. Didn't really think to much when I ordered a rack, figured it was going to be maintenance free. Keeping ambient Temps up sucks. I'm looking forward to spring to get this isolation off. Ugh



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

We're waiting on dinner to thaw. I'm currently drawing up plans for a custom stand for Gene's T8, might order Tina (ball python) one too. 







Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-04-2018),_cletus_ (03-04-2017),Gio (03-06-2017),jbzapanda (03-04-2017),_Sauzo_ (03-04-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Lol awesome pic.

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-05-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Gene was a little moody.  I think the cat has been on top of the rack, I'm a little worried about when I get his T8 seeing as its only going to be 3' (at the top).

He somehow moved his hide over his water dish, don't know how he did it or when he did. 

The water bowl is under here.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-04-2018),_cletus_ (03-06-2017)

----------


## cletus

What tub is that?   I forget the size but is it the one that's like a taller 41 qt?

----------


## Gio

Skip the T-8,,,, I think its way too small and will only be a short time cage. Reticulated pythons use arboreal spaces and are rather active when given behavioral options that include climbing and perching. 

I can't remember his percentages of SD/D or if he's all mainland, but I'd prepare to cage him in something 6 feet wide, 30" deep and minimum of 2 feet high.

A T-8 is what a lot of people get for their royal pythons.

He's a great looking specimen and I love those last pictures.

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-06-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> Skip the T-8,,,, I think its way too small and will only be a short time cage. Reticulated pythons use arboreal spaces and are rather active when given behavioral options that include climbing and perching. 
> 
> I can't remember his percentages of SD/D or if he's all mainland, but I'd prepare to cage him in something 6 feet wide, 30" deep and minimum of 2 feet high.
> 
> A T-8 is what a lot of people get for their royal pythons.
> 
> He's a great looking specimen and I love those last pictures.


Thanks Gio, 

Gene is 25%SD & 25% jamp. He is almost 2 and maybe pushing 5.5'.  He mom was only 7' and dad was 6'. I think I have a runt on my hands.   I was going to order another T8 for Tina (pastel ball python), but maybe I'll look into something else for Gene. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (03-06-2017)

----------


## Gio

> Thanks Gio, 
> 
> Gene is 25%SD & 25% jamp. He is almost 2 and maybe pushing 5.5'.  He mom was only 7' and dad was 6'. I think I have a runt on my hands.   I was going to order another T8 for Tina (pastel ball python), but maybe I'll look into something else for Gene. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yeah,

Give him some room and something for you to see him display his full spectrum of behaviors.

He's neat snake and I'll bet he'll use what you give him!

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-06-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

I was kinda thinking like Gio that he might outgrow the T8 but if you're confident that he'll stay between 7-8 ft the T8 could work. I have a 7ft bull snake in a T8 comfortably. I thought retics were semi arboreal so a little more vertical space might be appreciated. Do you have another critter you could move into the T8 later if you upgrade Gene to a 6ft cage?

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-06-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Actually I know a lot of breeders who use T8s with shelves for boas and they work fine. I do agree though, for a retic who is more active, a T8 will probably be outgrown. I'm using a T10 with a shelf for Caesar right now who is just over 5' and he's fine in it. He uses the shelf but seems to especially love to sit on top of his hides.

It really just depends how active your snake is. I got my 5' sunglow and 7' normal BCI in T10s and I do think the T10 is a bit small for Rosey but none of my snakes are really active unless it is closing in on 3 weeks, then they are crawling around looking for food.

Ideally, for me, a 6x3x18 or T25 would be best. Easy to heat with RHP or flexwatt and still offering plenty of room. The thing with the shelf is it adds floor space just like flat top hides too. Like my T10s with a shelf are the equivalent of a 48x30x15. So that's why I would use flat top hides and a shelf or a perch although a perch is just something else for your snake to grab for when you are taking it out if its a grabby snake.

I have no idea what you have Gene in now but since T8s are cheap and ship quick, one of those would be better than some makeshift tub or something like that where a retic could escape from. That's why I got 3 T8s and a stand that are supposed to ship out end of this week. I'll be putting Dottie, Luna and Rango in them. Luna and Rango might outgrow them but as slow as boas grow, I'll have a good couple years to go. Also remember, AP cages have awesome resale value as everyone wants one lol.

Here's Caesar on his hide. Sat there last night for about 4 hours just moving his head and looking out the door haha.

----------

C.Marie (01-04-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Thanks Gio, 
> 
> Gene is 25%SD & 25% jamp. He is almost 2 and maybe pushing 5.5'.  He mom was only 7' and dad was 6'. I think I have a runt on my hands.   I was going to order another T8 for Tina (pastel ball python), but maybe I'll look into something else for Gene. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


If you aren't in a rush, look at AP T25s. Ap cages are awesome and Ali is awesome. They are very sturdy and don't flex or wobble or anything. Plus they have a very good resale value if you ever need to change it. They also offer tons of customization. Only downside is the wait. Took 13 weeks for my 3 T10s and stand to ship. The 3 T8s and stand are supposed to ship late this week which will be 5 weeks. I plan on getting my 2 female boas and the retic T25s later this year. My male salmon, we'll see how big he gets. He'll be 1 year old end of this month and he's only about 30" so he might stay small.

And on a side note, I came so close to biting the bullet and picking up a 2016 F2 North Brazilian BCC male off Mike at Basically Boas. he's Lemke/Evans/Rentfro stock. Was so close lol. Still might if he's available still after I get my T8s set up lol.

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-07-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

And also I think it kind of depends how you set up the cages. Gio likes doing the full tilt natural set ups which look awesome but probably require more room. I do a minimalist set up for ease of cleaning and ease of getting the snakes out as I tend to bug my snakes a lot and take them out and check them over. I means here's my 3 T10s. I'll put up a new pic when I get the 3 T8s stacked up next to it. But as you can see, I keep my cages pretty plain.

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-07-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

I've always been a minimalist, I want to keep it simple. I can't  imagine Gene getting too much larger as he is nearing 2 years old and still under 6' and hasn't gotten any longer, just slowly getting girthy.  I'll roll with the T8 until we get out of the apartment (next year). 

Has anyone ever thought about building their own enclosure once you start to get into the 6' - 8' size? 

Some new photos of Gene while I cleaned his enclosure (damn daily pissing)




Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-04-2018),_jmcrook_ (03-07-2017),_Sauzo_ (03-07-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Lol like that tiny little hide on the right side in the bottom pic. Does Gene even fit in that thing? lol

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-08-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Haha actually he does! Not sure how but he doesn't even struggle or overlap himself. He is a runt!

I really feel like you, jmcrook and myself all need to take a comparison shot of our retics next to the same object (paper towel, towel, anything of a standard size) so we can get a better idea of their sizes. 



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-08-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Yeah. I think Gene looks bigger because he is thicker. Caesar is 5' but he's a lot skinnier than Gene. I mean here's his Sterilite hide which is like 16x14 with him on top.


Think he's about 1.5 to 2" thick.

----------

C.Marie (01-04-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

This is Phyllis next to her hide, I think it's about 12"x8" or 13"x8-9"...? So she's close to a 9" diameter pile of snake right there. she's every bit of 6 1/2' now and around 1 1/2" at her thickest point. Weighs about 1800grams 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-04-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Lol, Caesar is about 2100g, 5' and about 1.5-2" thick. How is that when Phyllis is longer and about the same thickness!!?? Maybe Caesar was hiding a turd...

----------


## jmcrook

> Lol, Caesar is about 2100g, 5' and about 1.5-2" thick. How is that when Phyllis is longer and about the same thickness!!?? Maybe Caesar was hiding a turd...


Haha that's why I made the shoelace comment about Phyllis recently. Proportionately, as it seems in pictures anyway, Caesar seems to be a slightly stockier build than Gene or Phyllis. I'd say Phyllis's figure is maybe a tad more girthy of a physique than Gene but not by much. She's very long but very lean and solid muscle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

Another day, another piss filled tub. 





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-04-2018),_cletus_ (03-08-2017),_jmcrook_ (03-08-2017),_Sauzo_ (03-08-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Wow, he pees more than Caesar haha.

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-08-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

The only breaks of cleaning up piss soaked paper towels is the day after feeding and once he goes into blue. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-08-2017),_Sauzo_ (03-08-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> The only breaks of cleaning up piss soaked paper towels is the day after feeding and once he goes into blue. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Lol. Guess I'm getting lucky. Caesar seems to be mellowing out from when he was a baby. He still will eat like a pig if I let him but seems the large/medium depending where I buy from is doing good for him. He starts cruising around at day 5 but isn't pushing anymore. Now I got Rosey pushing all her Eco Earth directly into the track doors of her AP cage since it's two days before feeding. I swear, if it isn't one snake causing trouble, its another one lol. I think they take turns seeing who can piss me off the most  :Taz:  Actually Vicky is the only one who is always laid back. Dottie is my destructo BP. She comes out after lights out and shoves her hides all over along with Eco Earth.

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-08-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> Lol. Guess I'm getting lucky. Caesar seems to be mellowing out from when he was a baby. He still will eat like a pig if I let him but seems the large/medium depending where I buy from is doing good for him. He starts cruising around at day 5 but isn't pushing anymore. Now I got Rosey pushing all her Eco Earth directly into the track doors of her AP cage since it's two days before feeding. I swear, if it isn't one snake causing trouble, its another one lol. I think they take turns seeing who can piss me off the most  Actually Vicky is the only one who is always laid back. Dottie is my destructo BP. She comes out after lights out and shoves her hides all over along with Eco Earth.


I only have two right now, but I would never know I even have Tina. She is in her hide all day. Might piss every other week and poop once a month. She is such a good girl. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-04-2018),Gio (03-18-2017),_jmcrook_ (03-08-2017),_Sauzo_ (03-09-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Put my girl Tina on an every other week eating schedule. She does great on small rats, could probably bump get to mediums and Gene to larges soon. (Took her hide out to eat)


And my little garbage disposal Gene. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-04-2018),_cletus_ (03-10-2017),Gio (03-18-2017),_jmcrook_ (03-11-2017),_Sauzo_ (03-11-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Well Gene took a giant poop, so it was bath time followed by enrichment.  



And Tina enjoying play time as well..... She's special ed.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-04-2018),_cletus_ (03-13-2017),Gio (03-18-2017),_jmcrook_ (03-13-2017),_Sauzo_ (03-13-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Haha Dottie does that a lot too. She just puts her head in the hide and sleeps there. It's like 'you do know snake, if you were in the wild, you would probably have the survivability time of a twinkie at a fat camp  :Very Happy:

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-13-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

What do you guys think I could sell my rack for? It's a 41qt rack, with heat and installed rope lights. I paid $200 from Herptastic. When it was shipped one of the supports had cracked but I glued it. Looking to ditch it once the T8s get in. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

I'd honestly hang on to it until you're sure you won't need it. I almost tossed my neodesha cage and then came across Gerald soon after and needed the cage space for quarantine until I can get Phyllis's new AP T25 and give Gerald her T8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-16-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Off topic, selling on ebay blows. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

Well I took your guys advice, I talked to Ali at AP. I ordered a T10 to go with the T8 I ordered a few weeks back. I have to call Bob Monday and get an RHP shipped over to AP. Ali said she'll ship them both at the same time, really sucks when it's 6 weeks out.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Gio

> Well I took your guys advice, I talked to Ali at AP. I ordered a T10 to go with the T8 I ordered a few weeks back. I have to call Bob Monday and get an RHP shipped over to AP. Ali said she'll ship them both at the same time, really sucks when it's 6 weeks out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Everything is looking great!

I love the name "Gene"!!!!

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-18-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> Well I took your guys advice, I talked to Ali at AP. I ordered a T10 to go with the T8 I ordered a few weeks back. I have to call Bob Monday and get an RHP shipped over to AP. Ali said she'll ship them both at the same time, really sucks when it's 6 weeks out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


If they are shipping your T10 in 6 weeks, count your blessings lol. I had to wait 13 weeks for my 3 T10s. I did get lucky with my T8s as I ordered 2 the month before and then added a 3rd one and stand a week before they 2 were going to ship so they just banged out the 3rd one I ordered in a week and sent them all at once.

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-18-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> Everything is looking great!
> 
> I love the name "Gene"!!!!


Sad at 33 years old, I love Bob's Burgers. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

Well I miss read my receipt, the T8 will ship in 6 weeks, the T10 is 10 / 12 weeks out. 

Can't wait for them to come in.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-20-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> Well I miss read my receipt, the T8 will ship in 6 weeks, the T10 is 10 / 12 weeks out. 
> 
> Can't wait for them to come in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Ok that's sounds more like it haha. They are pretty backed up. My guess is the T8 is on schedule but for the T10, I would guess 13-14 weeks. Sucks for me, I gotta order another T8 and during the tax return time  :Sad:  Also gotta throw another order at Dion at Spyder Robotics. Going to take the plunge and order a Herpstat 6 and then just use my Herpstat 2 redline as a backup and my Herpstat 1 redline for the new T8 and then sell off the normal Herpstat 2 and 1 locally probably.

----------


## jmcrook

> Ok that's sounds more like it haha. They are pretty backed up. My guess is the T8 is on schedule but for the T10, I would guess 13-14 weeks. Sucks for me, I gotta order another T8 and during the tax return time  Also gotta throw another order at Dion at Spyder Robotics. Going to take the plunge and order a Herpstat 6 and then just use my Herpstat 2 redline as a backup and my Herpstat 1 redline for the new T8 and then sell off the normal Herpstat 2 and 1 locally probably.


I may take the herpstat 2 off your hands eventually if you're willing to ship? We can discuss that in a message later though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> I may take the herpstat 2 off your hands eventually if you're willing to ship? We can discuss that in a message later though 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never shipped but yeah, we can discuss it if you need it. I should still have the original box laying around or worst case, I can just use one of my other Herpstat boxes as they are all the same size. Wont be until probably towards the middle of next month as I'll be ordering the Herpstat 6 beginning of next month assuming everything else goes good haha.

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-20-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Gene out for a stretch today after work. I swear he pissed daily just so he can come out. Curious how bad it'll be once he's off of paper towel and in real substrate in his T10?   

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-04-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

No idea. Half the time I cant even find Caesar's piss unless it leaves urate. I just throw it all out once a month regardless. And on a side note, Caesar took his first piss outside the cage.....right on my foot.... I was relaxing watching tv and felt a warm 'rain' on my bare foot. I look down to see Caesars butt hanging down pissing on me.....he couldn't wait until his cage was clean. I had him out since I was changing his substrate so I relaxing watching tv while I let the F10SC soak in the cage lol.

----------

Gio (03-22-2017),_Stearns84_ (03-22-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> No idea. Half the time I cant even find Caesar's piss unless it leaves urate. I just throw it all out once a month regardless. And on a side note, Caesar took his first piss outside the cage.....right on my foot.... I was relaxing watching tv and felt a warm 'rain' on my bare foot. I look down to see Caesars butt hanging down pissing on me.....he couldn't wait until his cage was clean. I had him out since I was changing his substrate so I relaxing watching tv while I let the F10SC soak in the cage lol.


I'm still waiting for it, with the amount Gene pisses it is only a matter of time. It's like Russian Roulette ha. 

On a different note, if I was to spray paint PVC would putting it in the enclosure be an issue? 

Btw, another day another piss. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-04-2018),_Sauzo_ (03-22-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> I'm still waiting for it, with the amount Gene pisses it is only a matter of time. It's like Russian Roulette ha. 
> 
> On a different note, if I was to spray paint PVC would putting it in the enclosure be an issue? 
> 
> Btw, another day another piss. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Haha love that pic. What do you mean spray paint pvc? like a hide or something?

----------


## Stearns84

I made this for Gene and he uses it all the time.  I want to shorten it up and put it in his t10, I just hate the color. 
And one more from today. 


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-04-2018),Gio (03-22-2017),_Sauzo_ (03-22-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

OH, I don't know to be honest. I know guys will scorch the pvc with propane torches outside so the fumes don't kill you and then hit it with a spray bottle of water to give it texture as the water droplets will put divets in the stuff. You could probably order black pvc. Think D4katz did one up in black pvc, looked pretty nice. I'm going to just build a huge one for outside the cage so I can drag it outside in the summer time too and let the boas sit on it in the shade while I sit next to them in a chair and read a book or do yard work close to them.

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-22-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> OH, I don't know to be honest. I know guys will scorch the pvc with propane torches outside so the fumes don't kill you and then hit it with a spray bottle of water to give it texture as the water droplets will put divets in the stuff. You could probably order black pvc. Think D4katz did one up in black pvc, looked pretty nice. I'm going to just build a huge one for outside the cage so I can drag it outside in the summer time too and let the boas sit on it in the shade while I sit next to them in a chair and read a book or do yard work close to them.


I'm jealous! I haven't taken the snakes outside besides the patio (3rd floor apartment).  We have nosey neighbors, and honestly don't want to stir the pot. 

I had a nice house that would have been perfect, but my ex wife and long term boyfriend have it now. 

Haha he is screwed. 

How did the new enclosures come out?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> I'm jealous! I haven't taken the snakes outside besides the patio (3rd floor apartment).  We have nosey neighbors, and honestly don't want to stir the pot. 
> 
> I had a nice house that would have been perfect, but my ex wife and long term boyfriend have it now. 
> 
> Haha he is screwed. 
> 
> How did the new enclosures come out?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Lol yeah, I'll keep my snakes on the downlow too. I will just take them in the backyard on the deck where my neighbors cant really see. I personally would rather not have my neighbors seeing 7' snakes lol.

And what enclosures? You mean the T8s I just got?

----------


## Stearns84

> Lol yeah, I'll keep my snakes on the downlow too. I will just take them in the backyard on the deck where my neighbors cant really see. I personally would rather not have my neighbors seeing 7' snakes lol.
> 
> And what enclosures? You mean the T8s I just got?


Yea

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

If so, everything is together except I need to order another T8 for Luna probably in 2 months as I guess the lead time on even T8s now is 8 weeks last I heard. I think I'm going to get a Herpstat 6 next month as I need 1 more for the 7th cage. Atm I have 2 Redlines-a 2 and 1 and 2 normal-2 and 1. So I would need to order another 1 or just say screw it and order a 6 and then use the redline 1 for the 7th cage and have the redline 2 as a back up if the 6 ever needs to go to the shop. And then sell the normal 2 and 1 and I think JM wants the normal 2 but we'll see how it all plays out as my plans rarely ever follow what I set out haha. Anyways, here's the newest pic of all the cages set up with everyone in them. On the left from top to bottom is Caesar, Vicky, Rosey and on the right from top to bottom is Gina, Rango and Dottie. Luna is still upstairs in quarantine as I'm making sure she doesn't get mites back and doesn't spread them to anyone else. So far its been over a month and so far so good. Gonna give it until her new cage gets here with treatments, so figure they will for sure be dead after about 3-4 months of treatment lol.


Oh and don't mind the steam in Caesar's cage lol. I just changed his substrate last night.

----------

C.Marie (01-04-2018),_jmcrook_ (03-22-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> If so, everything is together except I need to order another T8 for Luna probably in 2 months as I guess the lead time on even T8s now is 8 weeks last I heard. I think I'm going to get a Herpstat 6 next month as I need 1 more for the 7th cage. Atm I have 2 Redlines-a 2 and 1 and 2 normal-2 and 1. So I would need to order another 1 or just say screw it and order a 6 and then use the redline 1 for the 7th cage and have the redline 2 as a back up if the 6 ever needs to go to the shop. And then sell the normal 2 and 1 and I think JM wants the normal 2 but we'll see how it all plays out as my plans rarely ever follow what I set out haha. Anyways, here's the newest pic of all the cages set up with everyone in them. On the left from top to bottom is Caesar, Vicky, Rosey and on the right from top to bottom is Gina, Rango and Dottie. Luna is still upstairs in quarantine as I'm making sure she doesn't get mites back and doesn't spread them to anyone else. So far its been over a month and so far so good. Gonna give it until her new cage gets here with treatments, so figure they will for sure be dead after about 3-4 months of treatment lol.
> 
> 
> Oh and don't mind the steam in Caesar's cage lol. I just changed his substrate last night.


Where do you get your Herpstat? I got mine from herptastic but I'd never purchase from them again. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

> Where do you get your Herpstat? I got mine from herptastic but I'd never purchase from them again. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'd go directly through spyder robotics. Same price as the other suppliers and they're the ones that make the dang things haha. I'm still tempted to haggle with Sauzo on a used price for his (soon to be) spare herpstat 2 but the perfectionist artist in me wants a redline model so it matches the redline 2 that I already have hahah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-22-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> Where do you get your Herpstat? I got mine from herptastic but I'd never purchase from them again. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I just order them straight from Spyder Robotics too.

----------


## Sauzo

> I'd go directly through spyder robotics. Same price as the other suppliers and they're the ones that make the dang things haha. I'm still tempted to haggle with Sauzo on a used price for his (soon to be) spare herpstat 2 but the perfectionist artist in me wants a redline model so it matches the redline 2 that I already have hahah
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol I hear ya. Up to you though. If you don't need/want it, I have no fear I can sell it locally haha. Wish the Herpstat 6 came in redline  :Sad:

----------


## jmcrook

> Lol I hear ya. Up to you though. If you don't need/want it, I have no fear I can sell it locally haha. Wish the Herpstat 6 came in redline


lol I'll think about it for sure. I don't need it right away but I'd rather have a herpstat than the jumpstart that I have running Gerald's cage, especially once I get Phyllis a new t13 or t25 and move Gerald into her T8. I'll keep the jumpstart as a backup or use it to control my room radiator on the lower power setting during colder months. I really wish they made everything in the redline model as well 
(Sorry for derailing your thread a bit stearns! )

----------


## Sauzo

Haha me too. I like the Redline with the black cages. I thought about maybe waiting also for Herpstat 6 redline but I doubt they will do it as they still haven't done a herpstat 4 in redline  :Sad:

----------


## Stearns84

Tina shed and pooped tonight, surprisingly skipped her small rat. I didn't offer it last week because she just started her shed cycle. 

Best part about Gene is he has no problem eating a medium then a small. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-04-2018),Gio (03-26-2017),_Sauzo_ (03-26-2017)

----------


## Gio

> Tina shed and pooped tonight, surprisingly skipped her small rat. I didn't offer it last week because she just started her shed cycle. 
> 
> Best part about Gene is he has no problem eating a medium then a small. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Look at Gene go!

----------


## Sauzo

> Tina shed and pooped tonight, surprisingly skipped her small rat. I didn't offer it last week because she just started her shed cycle. 
> 
> Best part about Gene is he has no problem eating a medium then a small. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


So excited for a double helping of rat that he pee'd in the cage?  :Razz:

----------


## Sauzo

And on a side note, Caesar has been seeming happy with medium rats now. I backed him down from the larges. Going to try a medium rat every 10 days. He has seemed to mellow out a lot from the food drive. I think he was growing so wanted more food. He seems to be filling out now more and not really gaining length...at the moment lol.

----------

Gio (03-26-2017),_jmcrook_ (03-26-2017),_Stearns84_ (03-26-2017)

----------


## Gio

> And on a side note, Caesar has been seeming happy with medium rats now. I backed him down from the larges. Going to try a medium rat every 10 days. He has seemed to mellow out a lot from the food drive. I think he was growing so wanted more food. He seems to be filling out now more and not really gaining length...at the moment lol.


NO HI-Jack LOL We love Gene,

But on a Caesar/Wallace note, I'm thinking of bumping Wallace to mediums. He refused a Fresh Killed large (small large) yesterday and I only offered because two other refused. He is passed the 10 day mark and isn't wild about eating just yet so I guess I'll offer up the rest of the smalls and then when his 1st B-day comes on June 1st. He'll got to mediums. I'm happy with his size and don't think he'll be a monster even if he hit 10 feet.

Wallace isn't as big as Gene. I think he and Caesar are probably close in size, although I think Caesar is probably a bit longer and thicker. I wish we could compare them. The SD X Dwarf and mainland percentages are interesting from snake to snake and the affect on growth would be worth studying a bit more.

Wallace still fits in the royal python's first hides from years ago.

No more pee sprays or pissy cage behavior either. He's becoming a really nice fella.

OK, OK,,

Sorry Gene, it's your thread and I'm curious like Sauzo is;  Did he wizz from excitement over the next rat or was that rat wet when he got it?

----------


## Sauzo

Lol its not a hijack. We just use each others threads to discuss on. So whoever it lands on, we use that persons thread until new pics pop from someone else haha. 

Gene is longer than Caesar. Gene is 5.5' I think and Caesar is 5' at least semi measure. As for thickness, they might be both about the same. Caesar is about 1.5" thick. He is filling out more though which is kind of why I'm cutting him back to mediums and going to try every 10 days. He LOVES to eat though. Every time I open the cage, he is front and center lol. I boop his snoot with the twisted paper towel and he usually looks all disappointed and goes back into a hide lol. He is a spazz though when I take him out. No longer the calm relaxed snake, he just wants to gogogogo. Took him out this morning to stir up his Eco Earth and he was crawling all over me like crazy haha. He isn't near the lounge snakes the boas are anymore.

Lol and good Wallace doesn't soak you anymore. Caesar took his first piss on me though. I let him out to hang out and then I felt a warm raining on my foot. I looked down to see Caesar's fat butt hanging over my foot pissing on it lol. It wasn't a ton of piss, it was like he was marking me lol.

As for mainland percentages, yeah that is interesting. Also I have heard tiger is a big gene so retics with tiger gene tend to get larger. Not sure if it's true or not but Caesar has definitely gotten a lot bigger than when o got him. He was about 2' back in Oct. Today when I had him out, I saw just how big he is. Luckily he is still as nice as when he was a baby although like I said, he doesn't sit still for anything anymore and where he wants to go, he pretty much goes. Hard holding him back LOL.

----------


## Gio

> Lol its not a hijack. We just use each others threads to discuss on. So whoever it lands on, we use that persons thread until new pics pop from someone else haha. 
> 
> Gene is longer than Caesar. Gene is 5.5' I think and Caesar is 5' at least semi measure. As for thickness, they might be both about the same. Caesar is about 1.5" thick. He is filling out more though which is kind of why I'm cutting him back to mediums and going to try every 10 days. He LOVES to eat though. Every time I open the cage, he is front and center lol. I boop his snoot with the twisted paper towel and he usually looks all disappointed and goes back into a hide lol. He is a spazz though when I take him out. No longer the calm relaxed snake, he just wants to gogogogo. Took him out this morning to stir up his Eco Earth and he was crawling all over me like crazy haha. He isn't near the lounge snakes the boas are anymore.
> 
> Lol and good Wallace doesn't soak you anymore. Caesar took his first piss on me though. I let him out to hang out and then I felt a warm raining on my foot. I looked down to see Caesar's fat butt hanging over my foot pissing on it lol. It wasn't a ton of piss, it was like he was marking me lol.
> 
> As for mainland percentages, yeah that is interesting. Also I have heard tiger is a big gene so retics with tiger gene tend to get larger. Not sure if it's true or not but Caesar has definitely gotten a lot bigger than when o got him. He was about 2' back in Oct. Today when I had him out, I saw just how big he is. Luckily he is still as nice as when he was a baby although like I said, he doesn't sit still for anything anymore and where he wants to go, he pretty much goes. Hard holding him back LOL.


Does his stomach gurgle when you try to hold him back?? If Wallace get far enough out of my hand and its under his stomach, it makes a sound and I'm just waiting for the explosion LOL!

My boa did this when younger but nothing like Wallace. He doesn't even have food in him today, at least not yet.

I'm guessing they are close in size.

And yeah, Gene,,,, we jump in and out of each other's threads Feel free to pop in and "Gene up" a Wallace or Caesar thread.

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-26-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> And on a side note, Caesar has been seeming happy with medium rats now. I backed him down from the larges. Going to try a medium rat every 10 days. He has seemed to mellow out a lot from the food drive. I think he was growing so wanted more food. He seems to be filling out now more and not really gaining length...at the moment lol.


That's Gene too, he doesn't seem to be getting longer but he is packing on his girth.  Gene is a monster when he first takes his mediums, but there is barely a food lump. When I offer him a follow Small, he just slowly grabs it and barely coils.


Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

> Does his stomach gurgle when you try to hold him back?? If Wallace get far enough out of my hand and its under his stomach, it makes a sound and I'm just waiting for the explosion LOL!
> 
> My boa did this when younger but nothing like Wallace. He doesn't even have food in him today, at least not yet.
> 
> I'm guessing they are close in size.
> 
> And yeah, Gene,,,, we jump in and out of each other's threads Feel free to pop in and "Gene up" a Wallace or Caesar thread.


Gene will make some really horrible stomach noises sometimes. I feel like he is just waiting to explode on myself or the carpet.  

I know we all tried to do a comparison on them with their hides. We need to find something of common size and take updated pictures.  

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (03-26-2017),_jmcrook_ (03-26-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> Does his stomach gurgle when you try to hold him back?? If Wallace get far enough out of my hand and its under his stomach, it makes a sound and I'm just waiting for the explosion LOL!
> 
> My boa did this when younger but nothing like Wallace. He doesn't even have food in him today, at least not yet.
> 
> I'm guessing they are close in size.
> 
> And yeah, Gene,,,, we jump in and out of each other's threads Feel free to pop in and "Gene up" a Wallace or Caesar thread.


I've only had Caesar's stomach gurgle once on me and I was praying he didn't poop on me lol. Vicky did it more often when she was smaller. Not anymore though.

----------

Gio (03-26-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

On a different note, how do you guys prep branches you plan to put in your enclosures? I used to find very dry ones that the bark has fallen off of. I cut it down and sanded it. Then usually soak in bleach / water for 24 hours. 
Should I put a varnish or something on it so mr. Pee machine doesn't ruin them?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> On a different note, how do you guys prep branches you plan to put in your enclosures? I used to find very dry ones that the bark has fallen off of. I cut it down and sanded it. Then usually soak in bleach / water for 24 hours. 
> Should I put a varnish or something on it so mr. Pee machine doesn't ruin them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I don't use branches. I'm pretty minimalist. I have the shelf, water bowl and 2 hides.

----------


## jmcrook

> Does his stomach gurgle when you try to hold him back?? If Wallace get far enough out of my hand and its under his stomach, it makes a sound and I'm just waiting for the explosion LOL!
> 
> My boa did this when younger but nothing like Wallace. He doesn't even have food in him today, at least not yet.
> 
> I'm guessing they are close in size.
> 
> And yeah, Gene,,,, we jump in and out of each other's threads Feel free to pop in and "Gene up" a Wallace or Caesar thread.


Phyllis does the gurgling too if she tries to run back into her cage as I'm getting her out. Only snake I've had that's done that. Never gotten any messy business when I hear that gurgling though. 
While we're talking SD retic sizes to some extent... got Phyllis to crawl out straight next to a tape measure yesterday. Only a couple inches shy of 7'. She's getting beastly. Think I'll order her T25 soon lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (03-26-2017),_Stearns84_ (03-26-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> Phyllis does the gurgling too if she tries to run back into her cage as I'm getting her out. Only snake I've had that's done that. Never gotten any messy business when I hear that gurgling though. 
> While we're talking SD retic sizes to some extent... got Phyllis to crawl out straight next to a tape measure yesterday. Only a couple inches shy of 7'. She's getting beastly. Think I'll order her T25 soon lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We need some updated pictures!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (03-26-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

> We need some updated pictures!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Coming right up! Check her thread in a minute.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (03-26-2017),_Stearns84_ (03-26-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

What's the turn around time when you order direct from Spyder Robotics?

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

Real quick. I think I had my herpstat 2 in hand in like a week or two when I ordered last spring 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-29-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

I get mine usually within 2 days when I order them but I always just pay the extra couple bucks for 2nd day priority.

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-29-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Gene is starting his she'd cycle. This is his large 16" x 9" hide that he easily fits into. Still not sure how!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-04-2018),Gio (07-26-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Genes first carpet poop. Ugh


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-04-2018),Gio (05-03-2017),_Ronniex2_ (07-12-2018),_Sauzo_ (03-30-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

On a serious note, why does gene only do this in shed? (Can't post video) It's like he is sneezing.  He has done it every time he starts his cycle. It's not an RI I have inspected his mouth everytime. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

Sort of huffing and puffing a bit? Like a short, quick sneeze? Phyllis does that all the time. Used to be just in shed but has gotten more "talkative" with her increasing size. No sign of RI or any obstructions or anything. Just full of hot air haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-29-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> Sort of huffing and puffing a bit? Like a short, quick sneeze? Phyllis does that all the time. Used to be just in shed but has gotten more "talkative" with her increasing size. No sign of RI or any obstructions or anything. Just full of hot air haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes exactly!  

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-29-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Got new thermometers today, leds, new thermostat will be in tomorrow. Just need to find a substrate to use and get larger water bowls.

What does everyone prefer as far as substrate? Not a fan of aspen, I use cypress mulch but I'm worried that a fresh bag will be way too damp and have the humidity high for to long. (Had that problem in the past).

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

Caesar does the quick breaths too but usually only when he is out and about on me. Like he's huffing in my ear lol. I used aspen for years and it worked. Then did RpetiChips which worked good too except I couldn't find pisses very easily and it was a nightmare for the boas as they buried poop and piss like cats. I switched back to Eco Earth which so far is working well plus it's cheap so I can just throw out Caesar's stuff every month and the boas every 1.5-2 months.

For water bowls, check out the Tractor Supplies Co 5 QT camo dog bowls. I use them for the bog boas and Caesar and they work awesome.

And lol to the poop on the floor. Hopefully Caesar doesn't do that lol.

----------


## Stearns84

Is Eco earth too dusty?  Or messy?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Zincubus

> Is Eco earth too dusty?  Or messy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I tried Eco earth with my BRB but it was a nuisance  , if it's kept damp it's not too bad but even then it gets everywhere ( like aspen does ) when you get the snake out . Eco Earth when left to dry out is light and dusty - not good .

All mine are orchid bark / ReptiBark  which is dark in colour and looks great , it also enhances the colour of snakes ( especially when they look like yours ! ) . Also fabulous for holding / regulating the humidity which you need . 


See what it does for bright snakes  :Smile: 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> Is Eco earth too dusty?  Or messy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It is kind of messy but not terrible. As for dusty, no more dusty than ReptiChips when it dries out. Any substrate is going to cause dust if you stir it all over when it's dry. Aspen did it, EE does it and even ReptiChips did it when I would push it all into one mountain to wet it down. Just do what I did, try all different kinds and see what works best for you. ReptiChips was nice except like I said, I couldn't find piss in it as it would fall between the bigger pieces. Same with poops. With Eco Earth, it just sits on top and poop generally gets coated in the EE like a dusting of sugar so it doesn't get smeared all over and piss is easy to see as you just look for a big round wet spot and then just spot clean that. Plus it clumps more or less which makes it easier.

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-31-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

I made the mistake about joining a few ball python groups on Facebook.   Figured more snakes on my feed is never a bad thing. I know we have all started somewhere but hell, most are idiots. Most have the worst husbandry I have ever seen. Snakes have RI and 3 or 4 stuck sheds.  One person asked if they could use coffee grounds as substrate.  And instead of everyone helping, the admins are huge thermostat nazi. They bark and beat down on them, but instead if advice they just repeat the same :cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r: on every post. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

Gene only uses his hide when he's in shed. So I figured I'll give his large hide to Tina. While I was at the dollar store getting balloons I found a 7qt oil pan for 50 cents. I'll just cut a hold and roll the edges so it isn't sharp. Best 50 cents I've spent.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-01-2017),_Sauzo_ (04-01-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Lol nice. Freakin Walmart I guess quit selling the black 18 qt sterilite dish pans I use as hides!!! So not sure what I'm going to do when Gina and Rango need big hides. Might end up sucking it up and having to get extra large RBI ones unless I find a tub I like at my local restaurant supply stores.

----------

_Stearns84_ (04-01-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Went with cypress and bought two bags. $50 later kid of blows.  But I did find these bad boys at Wal-Mart.  

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-04-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Yeah those are the same things I use for my big snakes. I get them at Tractor Supply Co.

----------


## jmcrook

$50 for two bags of cypress and two water bowls?!? Woof... tell me where you're shopping so I know what places to avoid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

I guess now that I'm thinking about it that not terrible depending on the size of the bags of cypress. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

> $50 for two bags of cypress and two water bowls?!? Woof... tell me where you're shopping so I know what places to avoid. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, that was just the mulch. I just went to outsmart.  Where can I get cheap substrate?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

Petsmart 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

> No, that was just the mulch. I just went to outsmart.  Where can I get cheap substrate?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yeah, petsmart will gouge ya every way they can. I used to use zoomed forest floor but it's crazy expensive. My local shop sells the big bags for $31!! Talk about highway robbery... I know Reinz on here gets his cypress mulch for his carpets and boas at lowes for $3/bag. It's got some much larger pieces in it than the zoomed stuff but at about 10-15% the price of forest floor. I'm currently using reptichip but about to order of few blocks of this stuff. http://www.greenhousemegastore.com/p...oil-amendments
Seems virtually identical to reptichip, $10/block, expands to about 70quarts/2.5 cubic feet, and shipping is only $8.99 even if you order 10 blocks. I'm ordering some soonish and I'll give my reviews of it when I start using it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Stearns84_ (04-01-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

I just order the Eco Earth 3 block packages from Chewy.com for $4.99 each and if you spend over $50, it's free shipping.

So basically I just order 12 of the 3 block packages for like $60 with free shipping and it lasts me a few months.

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-01-2017),_Stearns84_ (04-01-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Well I :cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r:ed up with the mulch but oh well. But next time I'll go with the knock off reptichip.

On a side note, Tina didn't eat for the 3rd week in a row. In the two years I've had her, she has only slipped 1 week. Gene surprisingly ate deep in shed.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (04-05-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Cypress mulch is nice. Just too expensive for me as I have 7 snakes and I throw the stuff out once a month anyways.

And don't feel bad, Dottie my BP hasn't eaten in almost 2 months.

----------

_Stearns84_ (04-01-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

I like cypress in some ways as well, but it just doesn't keep up with humidity as well as coconut husk from my experiences. 
My male pastel BP Geoffrey hasn't eaten since November 4th. Any day now he should break out of his winter fasting period. Though he has gone as late as May or June before eating again. We'll see.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (04-05-2017),_Stearns84_ (04-01-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Made Genes new hide for his T10.  Didn't even know they made 50 can't disposable oil trays. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (04-05-2017),_jmcrook_ (04-02-2017),_Sauzo_ (04-03-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Cent*

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

I want to make the tanks more visually appeasing since they Wil be in the living room. So I found some downed dead branches this week. Sanded them down, going to soak them in bleach / water for 48 hours and put a sealant on them next week. I opened up the mulch to let it dry out a little too. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-03-2017),_Sauzo_ (04-03-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Be sure to seal them very well. When I used big pieces of wood in Rosey's cage years ago with Eco Earth, the wood molded and that mold spread. Since then I haven't used any kind of wood in any of my cages.

----------

_Stearns84_ (04-03-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Gene finally shed tonight, so it's nice to have him back out and about. He is worse than Tina (ball) when in shed.  Tried to get him to stretch out but he wasn't having it today. The tape measure was pulled to 6'.  So I'm guessing still a little under 6'. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-04-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Sounds like he's about the size of Caesar. I really didn't notice until I caught Caesar is a pose that showed his true length. He's getting big. And he turns 11 months old in 13 days. He's probably going to be kind of a big boy lol.

----------

_Stearns84_ (04-05-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Someone wants to be left alone today.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-07-2017),_Sauzo_ (04-07-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Man if I did that with Caesar he would heading off to start trouble somewhere lol. Have to keep an eagle eye on him and Dottie the BP. Those 2 are trouble when out lol.

----------

_Stearns84_ (04-07-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

Same here. None of my three snakes would sit like that for more than maybe 1/4 of a second. Then they're off to the races haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> Same here. None of my three snakes would sit like that for more than maybe 1/4 of a second. Then they're off to the races haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh my boas and dumeril's will sit for hours. The retic and BP, not so much so lol. 

Luna is probably the most mellow one who will sit on me for hours on end happy. 

Rosey likes to be on me when I'm doing stuff as she just inspects stuff while I do stuff lol. Rosey likes her door left open. She will sit with her head out for hours just relaxing. If I walk by, she just flicks her tongue and doesn't move lol.

Vicky tolerates being on me but I really don't think she 'likes' it. She just makes the best of me bugging her lol. She really likes when I leave a door open on her cage as she will just sit and hang down and look around. And when I walk by, she just looks at me and flicks her tongue.

Gina is like a mini Rosey. She seems to like to investigate stuff but if I'm not moving and stimulating her, she kind of goes on her own and checks out stuff....but stays close.

Rango is like Luna, he is happy to just sit on me for hours and not have to do anything.

And like I said, Caesar and Dottie enjoy sitting on me for about 15 secs, then they are off an seeing what they can find on their own lol.

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-07-2017),_Stearns84_ (04-07-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Gene sat there for about 40 minutes, only reason I out him away was I didn't want to forget he was out. He is just a chill boy he will climb all around the living room and come to you if you sit. But he never gets under the couch, he has no interest in it. 
Gene took his medium rat like a champ as normal. 

However Tina finally broke her month of not eating!  Put her on the table today, looks like she is right around 4'. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## janeothejungle

Gene is a beaut! Congrats on raising such a handsome gem! 

Cheers,
Kat

----------

_Stearns84_ (04-07-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

What size rats is everyone feeding their balls (haha)?  I have Tina on smalls but I want to bump her to mediums and Gene to larges. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

Geoffrey eats smalls or maybe medium at most when he chooses to eat. No real need for anything larger than a medium for an adult female ball python 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Stearns84_ (04-07-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> Geoffrey eats smalls or maybe medium at most when he chooses to eat. No real need for anything larger than a medium for an adult female ball python 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea my smalls are small. I broke the scale so I need to get a new one to weigh them.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

I've been taking some pallets from our warehouse, figured I'd start making the stand for the t8 & t10

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Zincubus

> Gene sat there for about 40 minutes, only reason I out him away was I didn't want to forget he was out. He is just a chill boy he will climb all around the living room and come to you if you sit. But he never gets under the couch, he has no interest in it. 
> Gene took his medium rat like a champ as normal. 
> 
> However Tina finally broke her month of not eating!  Put her on the table today, looks like she is right around 4'. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That is one of the prettiest snakes Ive ever seen  !!!

----------


## Stearns84

Totally not snake related, I started building a headboard last night. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (04-11-2017),_jmcrook_ (04-10-2017),_Sauzo_ (04-11-2017)

----------


## Gio

> Totally not snake related, I started building a headboard last night. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


All good in my eyes!

Go for it!

Nice work, I think you will have some interesting posting coming up based on your handiness.

----------

_Stearns84_ (04-11-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

That looks nice. Headboard? Like for a bed? Interesting but you forgot perches/ledges on it for the retic to hang out with you while you lay in bed and watch tv  :Very Happy:

----------

_Stearns84_ (04-11-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> That looks nice. Headboard? Like for a bed? Interesting but you forgot perches/ledges on it for the retic to hang out with you while you lay in bed and watch tv


Yep, time to be an adult at 34 years old and have something more than. Steel frame bed.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

Gene pretending I can't see while I clean his tub.  This 10 week waiting period sucks. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (04-11-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> Yep, time to be an adult at 34 years old and have something more than. Steel frame bed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


So my statement still stands. You didn't put any spots for Gene to relax on while you watch tv!!!

----------

_Stearns84_ (04-11-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Mr. Lazy..... he will wonder around then just go on the couch and sleep. I think I have a broken retic.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-11-2017),_Sauzo_ (04-11-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> So my statement still stands. You didn't put any spots for Gene to relax on while you watch tv!!!


I totally would but...... my girlfriends ex told her that one of his cats were going to be out down, so he was going to put both down (yes a healthy cat), so she took it. So this @$$hole cat sleeps under our bed all the time and will only come out to lay on us around 9. So gene isn't allowed in the bed room (even though the rack is in there). 

Skiba......

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

I bought Kendall this kitty we named him Opie. He is now 2 and still a runt! He acts like a dog, plays fetch, follows you everywhere and greets you when you get home.  

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## AbsoluteApril

How do you guys keep the tics from going into the couch?
Whenever I would have my boas out on the couch, they try to get between the cushions in the back and into the couch.
Once, back in '99, I had friends babysitting my boa, she got out and went into the couch. They had to dismantle the couch because she got into where the arm was and ripping the whole thing open was the only way to get her out.

----------

Gio (04-11-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

And the last post for today. I glued the PVC and painted it. It's about 2' long, 9" tall and 12" wide. Plan to wrap this and make it look more natural for Gene. Figure this will give him space to explore in his T10. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (04-11-2017),_jmcrook_ (04-11-2017),_Sauzo_ (04-12-2017)

----------


## Tigerhawk

I like your reptile jungle gym. :Smile:

----------


## Gio

> How do you guys keep the tics from going into the couch?
> Whenever I would have my boas out on the couch, they try to get between the cushions in the back and into the couch.
> Once, back in '99, I had friends babysitting my boa, she got out and went into the couch. They had to dismantle the couch because she got into where the arm was and ripping the whole thing open was the only way to get her out.


No doubt!

I sit on a leather recliner couch and every snake I take out royal, carpet, boa or retic finds the cracks in the cushion area.

One instance was fairly concerning as the royal made it into the recliner hardware. I usually sit on a larger blanket that covers the whole area now.

The royal is still a lap snake, but the others usually get a couple of bar stools with one turned upside down so they can climb and perch.

The PVC gym looks really nice.

----------

_Stearns84_ (04-11-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> And the last post for today. I glued the PVC and painted it. It's about 2' long, 9" tall and 12" wide. Plan to wrap this and make it look more natural for Gene. Figure this will give him space to explore in his T10. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Looks nice. I'm sure Gene will have fun. I made those for my JCP when I had her and same with the BP. I'm going to make a big one soon for outside. Something like 1" pipe and about 5-6' tall. Then I can take it outside and put it on the deck and relax and let the boas and Caesar play on it while I read or something.

----------

_Stearns84_ (04-12-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Just a few from today while Gene was out and about. On a different note, does anyone know if you buy a plug in dimmer from Homedepot will work on LEDs?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (04-12-2017),_Sauzo_ (04-12-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> Just a few from today while Gene was out and about. On a different note, does anyone know if you buy a plug in dimmer from Homedepot will work on LEDs?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Depends if the LEDs are dimmable and if the dimmer is meant for LEDs. I talked to Ali today when I ordered my last T8 I need and she said the LEDs they use at dimmable. I now have my lights set on a Herpstat 2 to simulate sunrise and sunset. Have it set for 1 hour. So we'll see if it works.

----------


## Stearns84

Well this happened on Saturday, some redneck blew a red as I was turning. Yet somehow I got a ticket for failure to yield, yet I had the right away.  He got a ticket but I'm not sure for what, so the next few weeks will be :cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r:. Just glad I dropped the kids off for the night at their mom's before this. And to think I almost took the camaro. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

On the other hand Gene is starting to really gain some girth. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

A little blurry but he had some fresh sun on him.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Gene is looking great there Stearns!

----------

_Stearns84_ (04-17-2017)

----------


## Gio

I agree,

Lots of color on that fellow.

----------

_Stearns84_ (04-17-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Quick shots from daily cleaning tonight. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Gio

How long is he? He looks huge.

----------


## Stearns84

> How long is he? He looks huge.


I actually got probably the most accurate measurement to date. After I took this picture i stretched his tail out and it was a good 3" past the tape measure (pulled out to 6'). He has gained a lot of girth the last few months. He is as thick as my wrist  (thumb to index finger). 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (04-19-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Gene has spent the last hour and change on this chair. I'll occasionally walk buy and rub his head. He just sits there.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (04-19-2017),_jmcrook_ (04-19-2017),_Sauzo_ (04-24-2017)

----------


## Gio

> Gene has spent the last hour and change on this chair. I'll occasionally walk buy and rub his head. He just sits there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


WOW,

That puts some perspective on his size!

Does he have spurs? Wallace doesn't seem to have any I can find just yet. He shed out last night and he is now getting pretty big. I'm guessing possibly 5.5 feet. 

Wallace is just a bit thicker than an olympic lifting barbell.

All of my critters are on the move now. Longer, warmer, more humid days make for some action packed cage nights.

----------

_Stearns84_ (04-20-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Finally took the insulation off of the rack since the ambient temps are up. No more pink!  I can't wait to get the enclosures in, last week of May will be 10 weeks. Some randoms from today.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> Gene has spent the last hour and change on this chair. I'll occasionally walk buy and rub his head. He just sits there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Lol, my big boa Rosey is like that. I walk by and pet her head as when she has her head out when i leave the cage door open. Haven't tried it with Caesar yet as he's still kind of new.

----------

_Stearns84_ (04-25-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Man I really need those enclosures to ship. I haven't really seen Gene in months in his enclosure because the insulation has been up. I'm in bed watching Captain America and he is just cruising his tub. He has plenty if space but I can't wait to see him in his T10.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

What's everyone paying for their rodents? Looking for options, locally I can pick up larges between $2.85 - $3.00 each and smalls run $1.40ish.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

I pay $5/5.50 for large rats and $3/3.50 for smalls. Sounds like you've got a decent local supplier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Stearns84_ (04-29-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Christ, both of you guys got it good. I pay $8.99 for 250g large rats and Kris sabotaged me by sending me a snake that doesnt know the meaning of 'full' lol. Caesar is actually quiet for now but he ate a large rat and small rat and now is going into shed. It basically runs me like $25 every 10 days and then tack on an extra $15 a month for Rosey and Vicky. After i get my T25s set up, i need to get a mini chest freezer  :Sad: 

And i hear ya, i can't wait for my T25s.

----------


## Reinz

I pay $2.50 for larges online. When I factor in shipping it comes to $3.00-$3.15 each depending on how many I order. 

You've got a deal going on with your local guy.

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-29-2017),_Stearns84_ (04-29-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Dinner night for the kids. Ordered 10 smalls, find Tina does better every other week. And 20 larges for gene. $71 Picking up next Saturday. Love cheap rats.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-29-2017),_Reinz_ (04-29-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

> Dinner night for the kids. Ordered 10 smalls, find Tina does better every other week. And 20 larges for gene. $71 Picking up next Saturday. Love cheap rats.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Dude, that's a steal of a deal on feeders. I generally spend like $45-50 on 10ish assorted small/medium/large rats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

Gene was not himself today.  Last night I cleaned his tub as I do daily (with the exception of post feeding day). Today I went to pull him out,  he was super defensive.  Avoiding me,  posturing body,  general attitude. I've never had him do that, only thing that has changed is the room has a light hint of varnish from the headboard. I just put his tub back away. Feel bad because the paper towels are almost dry now but I don't like it. 

On the other hand, here is the headboard mounted. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (05-03-2017)

----------


## Gio

Headboard looks great!
Gene will come around.

----------

_Stearns84_ (05-03-2017)

----------


## Reinz

That is one special looking headboard. Very nice!  :Smile:

----------


## Stearns84

Got him out and cleaned. He was not having it today. But I'll be gone for two days and I'm supposed to go downtown for a going away party on Saturday so he's eating early. Hell calm down.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (05-04-2017),_Reinz_ (05-03-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

How the heck does Gene sit so quiet lol. When i have Caesar out, he does not like to ball up. He likes to explore. He only really curls up when i put him in his cage.

----------

_Stearns84_ (05-03-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Gene is looking GREAT and gettin big Stearns.

----------

_Stearns84_ (05-03-2017)

----------


## Reinz

He looks great!

----------

_Stearns84_ (05-03-2017)

----------


## Gio

Last 3 pictures are classic!

----------

_Stearns84_ (05-03-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

I can not wait for the enclosures to get here. I am so done with paper towels and racks. I had to pull him out of the water dish and change the wet stuff. 10 weeks will be the 20th of May. I really.hope it ships soon. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## AbsoluteApril

> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That is such an adorable photo!
"Oh, Hi there!"

----------

Gio (05-04-2017),_Stearns84_ (05-04-2017)

----------


## Gio

> That is such an adorable photo!
> "Oh, Hi there!"


Must agree.

I like that picture a lot.

Seems even a non snaker would find that kind of cute.

----------


## Zincubus

> Must agree.
> 
> I like that picture a lot.
> 
> Seems even a non snaker would find that kind of cute.


I misread your sentence and was wondering why non smokers would find it cute  :Smile:

----------

_Stearns84_ (05-05-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Gene literally made it 15 hours since I cleaned his tub. How can he physically pee so much? And this is every morning with Opie, just watching the snakes.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (05-07-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Think Gene is starting his shed cycle. He always gets crazy iridescent a few days before.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (05-07-2017),_jmcrook_ (05-07-2017),_ShaneSilva_ (05-07-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

I have 4 - 5 mediums left, I can't wait to get him on larges. Comical smalls don't look to small next to the normal mediums I get. But they look like mice next to the Large rats.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

Gene is going to love you lol. Caesar LOVES his large rats. He pounds 250 gram larges like they are tic tacs but he is also getting pretty darn big.

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-07-2017),_Stearns84_ (05-07-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

> Gene is going to love you lol. Caesar LOVES his large rats. He pounds 250 gram larges like they are tic tacs but he is also getting pretty darn big.


I second this! Gene will have no problem with large rats. Phyllis just had a 300gram rat the other day and smashed it no problem. But she's also 2200grams+ and 7'. Gerald is about to graduate to medium rats from smalls too. I'd bet you could have gene on larges every 10 days and be A-okay. Phyllis still pushes after a week or so but has chilled out a bit after realizing that she's still not getting fed until day 10-12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

Yeah Caesar gets his rat every 7-10 days. Some weeks he pushes and some he doesn't.

----------


## Stearns84

I figured I should get started making the stand for the enclosures since they should ship I'm the next 2-4 weeks. Never realized how much pallet wood varied I'm thickness. Sorted and cut what I needed. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

So I had my first "real experience" with a retic today. Kendall (girlfriend) wanted to take her daughter out for her birthday invitations today. So I packed up the snakes and put them in pillow cases and went to the local park and went I to the field. Tina was at home in the grass. They took pictures and as any ball python does, she did great. Gene was around my shoulders, as soon as I put him in the grass he freaked out! It's like he found a mound of crack and smoked it. 6'3" of our crazy. Once he saw my hand he climbed up and would let go until we got home. So I took a picture before we got in the jeep. Btw, he is starting to go into shed.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (05-14-2017),_Sauzo_ (05-14-2017)

----------


## Reinz

That's hilarious! He sure looks awesome for pre-shed!  :Smile:

----------

_Stearns84_ (05-14-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> So I had my first "real experience" with a retic today. Kendall (girlfriend) wanted to take her daughter out for her birthday invitations today. So I packed up the snakes and put them in pillow cases and went to the local park and went I to the field. Tina was at home in the grass. They took pictures and as any ball python does, she did great. Gene was around my shoulders, as soon as I put him in the grass he freaked out! It's like he found a mound of crack and smoked it. 6'3" of our crazy. Once he saw my hand he climbed up and would let go until we got home. So I took a picture before we got in the jeep. Btw, he is starting to go into shed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Be glad he didnt get all defensive and try and bite. I've heard of that happening too. The snakes brain like flicks a switch and it reverts to a wild version and goes all native on you lol.

----------

_Stearns84_ (05-14-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> Be glad he didnt get all defensive and try and bite. I've heard of that happening too. The snakes brain like flicks a switch and it reverts to a wild version and goes all native on you lol.


It actually shocked me. I pulled the paper towels out if the tubs and put cypress in their tubs. He tried to stay until of his hide but eventually went on it. I hope to make baby steps with him to get him comfortable outside.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (05-14-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Gene not completely sold on cypress. Hasn't been on it since he was a baby. Tina on the other hand has been digging and mining. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (05-16-2017),_Reinz_ (05-16-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Still waiting on Gene to shed........

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Gio

> Still waiting on Gene to shed........
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Go Gene Go!!

Looking good.

----------

_Stearns84_ (05-16-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Since I'm still waiting on Gene to shed, here a picture from a few no the back. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (05-20-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> Since I'm still waiting on Gene to shed, here a picture from a few no the back. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Months*

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (05-20-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Someone finally shed, and pooped. I love that her had been using his hide lately (obviously removed). I called AP, now they are saying the end of June for the T8 & T10. Ugh, that's like 1r weeks before they even ship it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## C.Marie

Wonderful pictures, such a lovely snake will look forward to more pictures.. Best wishes for both of you  :Very Happy:

----------

_Stearns84_ (05-23-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Went on a little weekend trip with the kids. Came back to find Tina is shed and Gene being Gene.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (06-02-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Gene smoked some crack last night.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (06-21-2017),Gio (06-02-2017),_Reinz_ (06-02-2017),_Sauzo_ (06-02-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> Gene smoked some crack last night.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Haha, thats pretty funny pic.

----------

_Stearns84_ (06-03-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Gene got his first Large rat. He seems to enjoy it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (06-06-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Sad part is that is what Caesar looks like eating a jumbo rat  :Sad:  I was hoping Caesar would stay smaller but i dont think its going to happen. Like i said though, good thing he is mellow when he doesnt smell food. Kind of funny, i was petting him on the head today. Well guess i must have pet a little too hard or something as he got scared and immediately laid down in a like a submissive thing. I felt bad so i went to pet his body instead and i guess I irritated him as he shoved my hand away. Then he put his head on the litter dam and just relaxed after i went back to the computer lol.

And Gene's eyes are hilarious. He has like perma crack addict eyes hahaha. Vicky my sunglow gets the huge pupils like that when she thinks dinner is coming. That's how i can tell whether to touch her or prepare a glass door as a shield  :Rage:

----------

_Stearns84_ (06-04-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

General observation after Genes large rat on Saturday. One, the lump is already gone. Two, he's feeding response has changed. I used to be able to slide open his tub and he's eventually work his way out and rest his head on the ledge. Now he lunged at me when I slid it open. Strange.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (06-06-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Probably hungry lol. Caesar's jumbo rat lump is gone in like 3 days and he's well mannered for about 4 days after. After that, when the door is slid open, he is out front like a bullet. It's also getting to be summer. I noticed all my snakes are much more active and 'hungry'. Even my beardie has become more alert and semi active(she has always been ultra lazy).

----------

_Stearns84_ (06-06-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

I fed Gene again last night, he is so lazy. He literally just picked his head up to grab the rat. It wasn't until I shook the :cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r: out of the rat tail that he decided to coil. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (06-12-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Looks like I need to finish the stand this weekend. Finally!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-13-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Gene is looking great and getting big too!

----------

_Stearns84_ (06-12-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

He's going to catch Caesar soon in size. Fed Caesar a jumbo rat 2 days ago and after he ate, he curled up on the cool side and i was looking and a jumbo rat isnt leaving much of a lump in him. I'm thinking either the 'jumbos' I get from my local shop are a bit on the small size this round or Caesar is growing more. I keep forgetting to weigh them.

And on a side note, Caesar dropped a huge deuce and i noticed he had a little smudge of poop on his chin so i went to wipe his chin with a wet paper towel and he wasnt into that. He tried to pull away so i had to hold him and wipe his chin. He did the usual thing of when he thinks he did something bad and just laid down on the cage floor with his head on the floor. I felt bad so i petted him and he swatted my hand away and then raised his head off the floor and rested it on the litter dam. He is so funny. Only snake i have that lays down right where he is if he thinks he did something wrong. Also the only snake i have who will swat my hand away if he doesnt want to be petted lol.

And grats on the cage shipping out. Awesome feeling when you know they are coming. I still got about a month left before mine ship out. And Gene is getting big. He might take off in size from the larges or jumbos. Caesar hasnt shed in a while after being on larges and jumbos. He's like the boas now though as he loves it when his cool side door is left open. He will sit next to it curled up or with just his head on the litter dam for hours.

----------


## Stearns84

Before I could even  all Ally that they only shipped 2 but the packing slip said 3, she called. Told me the glass will be here tomorrow. Stand up company.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

> He's going to catch Caesar soon in size. Fed Caesar a jumbo rat 2 days ago and after he ate, he curled up on the cool side and i was looking and a jumbo rat isnt leaving much of a lump in him. I'm thinking either the 'jumbos' I get from my local shop are a bit on the small size this round or Caesar is growing more. I keep forgetting to weigh them.
> 
> And on a side note, Caesar dropped a huge deuce and i noticed he had a little smudge of poop on his chin so i went to wipe his chin with a wet paper towel and he wasnt into that. He tried to pull away so i had to hold him and wipe his chin. He did the usual thing of when he thinks he did something bad and just laid down on the cage floor with his head on the floor. I felt bad so i petted him and he swatted my hand away and then raised his head off the floor and rested it on the litter dam. He is so funny. Only snake i have that lays down right where he is if he thinks he did something wrong. Also the only snake i have who will swat my hand away if he doesnt want to be petted lol.
> 
> And grats on the cage shipping out. Awesome feeling when you know they are coming. I still got about a month left before mine ship out. And Gene is getting big. He might take off in size from the larges or jumbos. Caesar hasnt shed in a while after being on larges and jumbos. He's like the boas now though as he loves it when his cool side door is left open. He will sit next to it curled up or with just his head on the litter dam for hours.


Caesar and Gene are so much a like. I've never had a snake the seems to have emotion. I k ow they don't but if I piss him off he'll jerk his body ad if he keeps my hand away. When I still pull him out he is all sulky and has more puppy dog face than normal.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (06-13-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Okay I know I have this before bimut it was months ago and probably in someone else's thread. I went with RHP because the apartment gets so cold and I couldn't keep my racks ambient up with out running a space heater. But in thebsummer we get up to 85* 

Bob at pro heat told me to put the probe on the cool side. Thoughts, suggestions? And where, substrate level or halfway up?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> Caesar and Gene are so much a like. I've never had a snake the seems to have emotion. I k ow they don't but if I piss him off he'll jerk his body ad if he keeps my hand away. When I still pull him out he is all sulky and has more puppy dog face than normal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hahaha exactly! Caesar does the exact same thing. I swear he has emotions too even though we know or think reptiles dont.

----------

_Stearns84_ (06-13-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> Okay I know I have this before bimut it was months ago and probably in someone else's thread. I went with RHP because the apartment gets so cold and I couldn't keep my racks ambient up with out running a space heater. But in thebsummer we get up to 85* 
> 
> Bob at pro heat told me to put the probe on the cool side. Thoughts, suggestions? And where, substrate level or halfway up?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


When i ran my RHP, i had the probe on the cool side set to 80F just high enough off the floor that the snake couldnt sit on it or pee or poop on it. I just secured it from the outside with a piece of foil tape and let it be able to swing inside so if the snake did manage to bump it, it would just swing back into position.

Some people will put the probe on the warm side to set the basking temp but i never liked that as you had no control over the cool side which is the most important side. A snake a little cold will live. A snake that is overheated will die or have neurological problems.

----------


## Stearns84

> When i ran my RHP, i had the probe on the cool side set to 80F just high enough off the floor that the snake couldnt sit on it or pee or poop on it. I just secured it from the outside with a piece of foil tape and let it be able to swing inside so if the snake did manage to bump it, it would just swing back into position.
> 
> Some people will put the probe on the warm side to set the basking temp but i never liked that as you had no control over the cool side which is the most important side. A snake a little cold will live. A snake that is overheated will die or have neurological problems.


But don't you risk the hot side from getting too hot?  

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> But don't you risk the hot side from getting too hot?  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Not really. For one, the snake can leave the hot spot if it gets too hot which is a good indication that your hot spot is too hot if the snake never uses it. Second, as long as you have the right size RHP, the hot side should only be about 10 degrees at tops difference. 

Now my problem and why i quit running RHPs was that in my 4x2 cages, i had the cool side set to 80F but my hot side would only get to about 5F higher so in order to get a nice 90F hot side, the cool side would sit around 84F or so. Plus i keep my house set to around 75-77F and the basement stays warmer since it is half buried underground so it sits around 78-80F. With a RHP set to cool side temps, it would never come on so i had no hot side. With the probe set on hot side temp, the cool side would go up to 84-85F which made whichever snake was in that cage go ballistic and push 24/7 as my boas seem to actually prefer it around 78-80F.

IMO optimally, it would be to run a small RHP just to set the ambient and then use flexwatt to set the hot spots but that would be a lot more expensive than what i do now which is in the winter, i just run an oil filled radiator in the room until it gets to 80F. Then i set the radiators t-stat but I'm thinking of picking up a Herpstat HP t-stat to run my radiator.

----------

_Stearns84_ (06-13-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Sneaky little man thinks he can get at my snack.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-04-2018),_Sauzo_ (06-14-2017)

----------


## Prognathodon

Silly snek, nachos are for hoomans!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-14-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Any issues if the tanks over hang the stand a little? Maybe a 1/2"? I haven't finished the final table and my impatient a$$ can't wait to get these up.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> Any issues if the tanks over hang the stand a little? Maybe a 1/2"? I haven't finished the final table and my impatient a$$ can't wait to get these up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Should be fine. Even the AP stands have about a 1/2" lip all the way around.

----------

_Stearns84_ (06-19-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Sad at 33 I think I've lost my mind. When I ordered a new thermostat I didn't really think to much and just got a 1 instead of a 2. At the time not a big deal because I'm running a herpstat 1 on the racks with zero problems. Nut I didn't take in consideration the dial in times prior to pit the snakes on the new enclosures. Do I just set one enclosure up (T8 or T10?) Dial in the numbers for the RHP and thermostat. Once it's where I need it, move the snakes and the herpstat from the rack and install it and dial in the numbers  (duplicate) as the previous one? 



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-04-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

You would get close setting up one cage, either/or, and then doing the same settings for the second cage but they're going to be different I almost guarantee. The floor in the top cage will get warmer with less power, because the heat from the RHP below it will rise into the cage above. My lower T8 is set to 87-88 and keeps 80 cool side, top T8 set to 85 and the hot spot will reach 91-93 but the cool side is 79. The top RHP works more to keep the ambient temp good while getting a hot spot from the lower cage's heat rising upward, and the lower one is working better for hot spot and ambient together but has a more narrow temp gradient. This is with the probes fed in through the channel for the RHP cord and set about 2.5-3" above the substrate. Tinkered with mine for a bit and still do occasionally when the seasons change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Stearns84_ (06-19-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> You would get close setting up one cage, either/or, and then doing the same settings for the second cage but they're going to be different I almost guarantee. The floor in the top cage will get warmer with less power, because the heat from the RHP below it will rise into the cage above. My lower T8 is set to 87-88 and keeps 80 cool side, top T8 set to 85 and the hot spot will reach 91-93 but the cool side is 79. The top RHP works more to keep the ambient temp good while getting a hot spot from the lower cage's heat rising upward, and the lower one is working better for hot spot and ambient together but has a more narrow temp gradient. This is with the probes fed in through the channel for the RHP cord and set about 2.5-3" above the substrate. Tinkered with mine for a bit and still do occasionally when the seasons change. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you put your probe on the hotside?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> So you put your probe on the hotside?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


No i had it on the cool side. I ended up selling the cage with the RHP and just use the AP cages with flexwatt only now.

I just set the cool side to 82F. Luckily my BP liked it cooler to begin with so for her it wasnt a big deal.

----------


## jmcrook

> So you put your probe on the hotside?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yes, mine is on the hot side in my T8s. Personal preference and it gives me the temps I need, provided the room doesn't go below like 74. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

It was a struggle to get him in his new enclosure.  I'm not sure if this face is I love it or I hate you. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (06-21-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Haha looks like the I like it face. Caesar will sit like that for hours when I leave a door slid open for him. Actually Rosey and Vic do that too. Sometimes they will curl up right next to the litter dam and just sleep at the open door too haha.

Oh and the best is wait until you catch Gene with just his head out of the cage like he is now but with his head pointing perfectly straight at the floor and he just sits there for about 5 hours without moving. Caught Caesar doing that a few times. I'm guessing he was sleeping or something.

----------

_Stearns84_ (06-21-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Love these enclosures. The heat is dialed in pretty good, but I'll play with it the next few days. Gene keeps snooping around the rhp. It gets pretty warm but not too bad. I put the probe on the cool side and set the stat at 78*. Hot side is around 84*

Gene hasn't stopped moving since he got in there. He has one hide but I out some leaf coverage under his off shelf I made so he should be good. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (06-21-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Looks nice. But can that stand hold a couple more cages cause everyone knows snakes are like crack, one or two or 10 just wont do  :Wink:

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (06-21-2017),_jmcrook_ (06-21-2017),_Stearns84_ (06-21-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Gene really loves his enclosure.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-23-2017),_Sauzo_ (06-22-2017)

----------


## Tigerhawk

Your cats a trip. I like that picture.

----------

_Stearns84_ (06-23-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

I like it. Hey i see you are using cypress mulch. How do you like that stuff? Do you find it 'stabby'? And how is it for spotting pisses and poops? That was my biggest problem with the ReptiChips, spotting pees from Caesar.

----------


## Stearns84

> I like it. Hey i see you are using cypress mulch. How do you like that stuff? Do you find it 'stabby'? And how is it for spotting pisses and poops? That was my biggest problem with the ReptiChips, spotting pees from Caesar.


Honestly I'm a little up unsure with it.  The top photo is the Cypress I got at the Petsmart one day, it was $25 a for what seemed like a half bag, and yes I bought two.  The pieces are all average size, a little on the smaller side.  Humidity is great, but I've only had it in Tina's old tub set up and now in the T8 and she will pee maybe every two weeks.  I would just look for urates and then just grab around it.  About a week or two ago I bought a giant bag of "No Float Cypress from Lowes.  I forgot which member said they have been using it for years with no problems.  This is the picture on the bottom with Gene.  It is a little more ruff, there were a few large chunky stick like ones, but I just pulled it out when I was putting it in.  Gene is just starting his shed cycle so it will be awhile before I see any pee or poop.  Nice part is the giant bag was only like $3.93, so I can grab a ton around their pee or poop and not have to worry about breaking the bank.  I will stick with the Cypress for awhile and see how it goes.

General AP enclosure overview --> I love the enclosures, Ali was amazing to work with, there ship out times were long, but if it is more of a family / small based company I get it.  Building was a breeze, It was beyond simple.  The locks are a little cheap, wish the barrel didn't pull out, I'm sure i'll drop it one day and wont find it for a few hours.  They hold humidity amazing, honestly almost too much, I haven't been able to bring it below 80% since I set it up (any concerns for that high of humidity?).  I went with Pro Heat RHP, I set the Stats at 79* and I get a basking hot spot on the hot side at 84* (with temp gun), digital thermometer shows 81*.  I don't have much of a gradient with this :cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r: summer heat, my cool side is around 79*.  It fluctuates because this apartment is miserable.  But I needed the RHP because in the winter it gets really cold, even on the 3rd floor.  I may have went a little over board with the clutter but they seem to like it, but spot cleaning will be a pain, but I guess i'll try it for awhile.

----------


## Stearns84

Top is petsmart and bottom is Lowes 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

They dont have that no float stuff up here.

And yeah, when you use any of the humidity substrates with the AP cages, the humidity goes nuts. After switching Gina, Rango and Dottie back to the ReptiChip stuff, my humidity gauges are pegged at 99% and i have condensation on the sides.

Think Gina is still a little bit unsure of the stuff as she has never been on it.

----------

_Stearns84_ (06-23-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Gene is the biggest baby when it comes to his shed cycle.  He acts like he is dead, doesn't move just lays there. I can pick his head up and it's limp. Then hell readjust himself and lay back down. Been that way for 2 years now.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

lol Phyllis is in shed now and acts the same way. Plays dead, looks miserable... if you touch her though she'll whip around like a live wire and be super spooked! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Stearns84_ (06-25-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Guess Opie is having a great time watching Gene shed.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_DLena_ (07-02-2017),Gio (07-01-2017),_jmcrook_ (07-01-2017),_Reinz_ (06-30-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Need advice with substrate feedings. Tina will only eat if her rat is hot and wet. I've always had her on paper towels so it wasn't a big deal. But tonight she struggled with substrate after she ate hanging out if her mouth. I tried to get off but she wasn't having it. She just eventually went into her hide.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (07-01-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

I feed all my snakes on sheets of printer paper but newspaper or cardboard will work too. I just hold the rats by the tail and when the snakes grab them and coil them, i just lift the whole mass up and slide a sheet of printer paper under them and put the mass down on it. The little snakes, i just hold the mouse tail and they will coil while the mouse is in the air lol. Then i just put down the sheet with my other hand and set them down on it. I also will sometimes ninja pick pieces of aspen off the rats as they are swallowing it with my forceps. They dont seem to care as long as i dont tug on the rat itself.

----------

_Stearns84_ (07-02-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

> I feed all my snakes on sheets of printer paper but newspaper or cardboard will work too. I just hold the rats by the tail and when the snakes grab them and coil them, i just lift the whole mass up and slide a sheet of printer paper under them and put the mass down on it. The little snakes, i just hold the mouse tail and they will coil while the mouse is in the air lol. Then i just put down the sheet with my other hand and set them down on it. I also will sometimes ninja pick pieces of aspen off the rats as they are swallowing it with my forceps. They dont seem to care as long as i dont tug on the rat itself.


Yeah I do a similar thing but I put the card down BEFORE offering the food and then I dangle it over the card . 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_Stearns84_ (07-02-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> Yeah I do a similar thing but I put the card down BEFORE offering the food and then I dangle it over the card . 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I cant do that unless i do it before i even bring their food into the house. The minute they smell food, they go on high alert and any movement gets them worked up and half the time they are already at the front in the 'S' ready for the doors to slide open haha. Feeding day for me is the ability to use sliding glass doors as shield efficiently. They literally will shoot out of the cages as I'm dangling the rats and moving them into the open door. Once they got dinner in their mouths, they really care less what goes on.

----------

_Stearns84_ (07-02-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Gene went from only wanting out to apparently a home body now in his T10. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (07-06-2017),Craiga 01453 (07-05-2017),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-20-2017),_jmcrook_ (07-05-2017),_Sauzo_ (07-05-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Wow! He's looking great! That is a beautiful animal.

----------

_Stearns84_ (07-06-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Haha, yeah Caesar actually prefers to sit in his cage and just hang outside while i pet him. Retics seems to really love AP cages lol.

----------

_Stearns84_ (07-06-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

always sleeping

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-16-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

The stink eye

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

Some poctures from today's cleaning.  Gene always just puts himself away. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-19-2017),_Sauzo_ (07-19-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

He looks amazing Stearns!

----------

_Stearns84_ (07-20-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

So today was a strange day with gene. Came home and was going to pick up the wood chips all in the track. He has always been very relaxed. I open the door and tap him on his head with paper towels. Today I slid it open and he flew out 2 feet, bit the paper towel roll, let go and went back in. Wtf

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-21-2017)

----------


## DLena

Did it raise your heart rate? Gene's acting all snaky on you

----------

_Stearns84_ (07-21-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

So we had a mocroburst over our apartment last night and knocked out power. I filled the freezer with ice but it looks like all the rats are shot. FML

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

I recall someone saying mice/rats can be refrozen one time?

----------


## jmcrook

> So we had a mocroburst over our apartment last night and knocked out power. I filled the freezer with ice but it looks like all the rats are shot. FML
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Everything totally thawed overnight? Maybe one refreeze at most but that's only if they're immediately refrozen. The refreezing/wasted feeders issue was a very strong rationalization for getting multiple snakes with stronger appetites since Geoffrey generally only eats 6-8 months of the year in the last three years or so. Never had the whole freezer go though. That sucks man  :Sad: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

> Everything totally thawed overnight? Maybe one refreeze at most but that's only if they're immediately refrozen. The refreezing/wasted feeders issue was a very strong rationalization for getting multiple snakes with stronger appetites since Geoffrey generally only eats 6-8 months of the year in the last three years or so. Never had the whole freezer go though. That sucks man 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


90% were saved. The inner ones were still frozen, so it looks like I only 10. Stupid non tornado tornado. 

So I'm ditching the no float Cypress.  Not sure if I can give you an exact reason why, but I don't care for it. Jmcrook, you said you were trying a knock off reptichip? You like it? Where did you guys order your reptichip?

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

I just ordered 4 blocks of pro coco from snakemuseum.com. Exactly the same as reptichip but close to half the price. Shipping is a little spendy but I was already ordering a bunch of other stuff so ended up saving some shipping cost in the end. 
I recently have been using grow!t coco chips from greenhouse supply online and I'm not a huge fan. Very fibery, shaggy sort of mix, smells weird, and they only sent two of my 4 blocks and never told me the other two were on back order. I mean it serves its purpose but the chips are wildly varying in size, not as absorbent, and very fibery. 
Glad you were able to save most of your feeders!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Stearns84_ (07-24-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Feel like Gene is telling himself jokes and laughing at them.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_DLena_ (07-26-2017),_Sauzo_ (07-26-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Yeah I'm not that huge of fan of the GrowIt stuff. Glad i wasnt the only one who thought it smelled kind of weird. Used the last of it now and going to probably just go back to ReptiChips for now for my big cages. The BP, dumerils and the bobsy twins(Gina and Rango) will stay on aspen.

And on a side note, looks like Caesars face is going back to shape lol. Goin to have to feed him a little heavier i think for a couple weeks to let his face fully heal. Might try a small guinea pig this sunday when i buy him dinner. I need something that is more meaty and filling.

So i guess my trade off with Caesar is he doesnt bite or poop or piss on me or overall be a pain but if not kept happy with food, he destroys his face.....

And I'm going to sneak in my new favorite pic of him doing his BP impersonation

----------

_DLena_ (07-26-2017),_jmcrook_ (07-27-2017),_Stearns84_ (07-26-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> Yeah I'm not that huge of fan of the GrowIt stuff. Glad i wasnt the only one who thought it smelled kind of weird. Used the last of it now and going to probably just go back to ReptiChips for now for my big cages. The BP, dumerils and the bobsy twins(Gina and Rango) will stay on aspen.
> 
> And on a side note, looks like Caesars face is going back to shape lol. Goin to have to feed him a little heavier i think for a couple weeks to let his face fully heal. Might try a small guinea pig this sunday when i buy him dinner. I need something that is more meaty and filling.
> 
> So i guess my trade off with Caesar is he doesnt bite or poop or piss on me or overall be a pain but if not kept happy with food, he destroys his face.....
> 
> And I'm going to sneak in my new favorite pic of him doing his BP impersonation


Where are you ordering your reptichip? 

I love Tina and she is my pet rock, but I'd love to get another retic. Gene is a runt like I wanted, but I wouldn't mind a mainland male.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> Where are you ordering your reptichip? 
> 
> I love Tina and she is my pet rock, but I'd love to get another retic. Gene is a runt like I wanted, but I wouldn't mind a mainland male.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I just ordered mine straight from ReptiChips.com. It's $10 flat shipping so better if you order more obviously.

I want to hear JMs review of Pro Coco. I thought about ordering it but after doing the GrowIt stuff and it being pretty much everything JM said above, I think I'm done with the knockoffs and will just stick with the original stuff.

As for a second retic, I would have to think on that lol. I mean if i didnt have my boas i probably would but retics are definitely a LOT more work than boas. I have to always check on Caesar to make sure he doesnt break his face or anything else and keep his feeding up and keep checking for poops, pisses and stuff. The boas are much easier. They eat 1-2 times a month, poop once a month, piss 1-3 times a month and when hungry, they just crawl around but dont really violently push their face into stuff lol.

But the flip side is Caesar is definitely a much more interactive snake for the most part and he is a lot lighter to carry around than Rosey who is shorter but has a lot more girth to her.

I say break the bank and screw the Jeep or 4runner and go for a Pied retic or Cow retic!! Then i can own one through you  :Very Happy:

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-27-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

Haven't tried out the pro coco yet. Probably after my move once the cages are set up again. I will say that it look exactly like reptichip. Color, density, chip size, we'll see how it performs is the real test. I'll keep y'all posted once I'm relocated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Stearns84_ (07-27-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Either of you guys notice if your retics seems to prefer lower humidity? I've been noticing with Caesar and Rosey that even with the T10s or the T25s, if i close the doors, they arent very happy. When i open a side and leave it open, they will curl up on that side or just sit there with their heads hanging out for hours. Their humidity in the cage drops to around 56%. Then when i spray the cage down and close the door again, they get upset and search for an opening. It might be it's summer and around 85F in the room so I'm not sure if its that but i wouldnt think so as i close the door they arent happy within 10 mins. I know the cage isnt heating up so the only thing i can think of is Caesar and Rosey dont like high humidity. No one else seems to have a problem with it.

----------


## jmcrook

> Either of you guys notice if your retics seems to prefer lower humidity? I've been noticing with Caesar and Rosey that even with the T10s or the T25s, if i close the doors, they arent very happy. When i open a side and leave it open, they will curl up on that side or just sit there with their heads hanging out for hours. Their humidity in the cage drops to around 56%. Then when i spray the cage down and close the door again, they get upset and search for an opening. It might be it's summer and around 85F in the room so I'm not sure if its that but i wouldnt think so as i close the door they arent happy within 10 mins. I know the cage isnt heating up so the only thing i can think of is Caesar and Rosey dont like high humidity. No one else seems to have a problem with it.


Can't say that I've noticed that with Phyllis or Gerald. Phyllis has been oddly calm in her temporary cage/Gerald's cage while I'm getting the regular enclosures set back up after the move. I'm partially attributing her quiet demeanor to the stress of being in a bag for 12ish hours in the cab of a Penske truck on Monday. No pushing, no flying at the door of the cage... hoping she's just as calm in her t25 if/when i ever get the dang thing. That would be a real bummer if she just turned out to be happier in a smaller enclosure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Stearns84_ (08-03-2017)

----------


## Gio

Wallace likes it humid but cooler than one would think. 
I'll see how the new cage treats him.

----------


## Sauzo

> Can't say that I've noticed that with Phyllis or Gerald. Phyllis has been oddly calm in her temporary cage/Gerald's cage while I'm getting the regular enclosures set back up after the move. I'm partially attributing her quiet demeanor to the stress of being in a bag for 12ish hours in the cab of a Penske truck on Monday. No pushing, no flying at the door of the cage... hoping she's just as calm in her t25 if/when i ever get the dang thing. That would be a real bummer if she just turned out to be happier in a smaller enclosure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang you still havent gotten your T25?

Yeah it might have been because Caesar was hungry and not the humidity lol. It's sitting around 70ish now and Caesar has been quiet since the guinea pig.

He was sitting on his hot spot and i grabbed him to check his face to make sure it looks ok. It looked like it was healing good but he wasnt too happy about being stared at face to face lol. After i was done, instead of him being the social Caesar and coming forward to sit on the litter dam while i pet him, he went over to the cool side and slithered into his hide and poked his head out, looked at me and then went inside lol.

I'm sure Phyllis will like the new house. Caesar seems to have a lot more room to cruise around in it even though he's still longer than the cage lol. 

Rosey and Vicky love the 6' caging. Vicky is only about 5.5' so she loves to stretch out at night and Rosey is actually smaller than i thought. She must just be a little over 6' as she can come really close to stretching out in the 6' cage too.

----------


## Sauzo

> Wallace likes it humid but cooler than one would think. 
> I'll see how the new cage treats him.


Caesar seems to like it a little warmer. The boas though, they pretty much like an 86-87F hot spot with 78-80F ambient. 90F to them is like lava lol.

----------


## Gio

> Caesar seems to like it a little warmer. The boas though, they pretty much like an 86-87F hot spot with 78-80F ambient. 90F to them is like lava lol.


Wallace is awesome these days.
He's hungry but pleasant.

I took him out in the hot humid air here and put him in the grass. He peed and pooped!!

The boy wanted to get back to me rather than crawl in the grass.  

Favorite title coming his way LOL!

----------

_jmcrook_ (08-03-2017)

----------


## RickyNY

Stearns, I want to say that Gene is an amazing snake, I went thru all 28 pages just to see his pictures. Also you're a good photographer.
Please please, keep posting pictures of Gene. Thanks

----------

_Stearns84_ (08-03-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> Either of you guys notice if your retics seems to prefer lower humidity? I've been noticing with Caesar and Rosey that even with the T10s or the T25s, if i close the doors, they arent very happy. When i open a side and leave it open, they will curl up on that side or just sit there with their heads hanging out for hours. Their humidity in the cage drops to around 56%. Then when i spray the cage down and close the door again, they get upset and search for an opening. It might be it's summer and around 85F in the room so I'm not sure if its that but i wouldnt think so as i close the door they arent happy within 10 mins. I know the cage isnt heating up so the only thing i can think of is Caesar and Rosey dont like high humidity. No one else seems to have a problem with it.


I tried the other day to see how they would react. When I really raised the humidity high Tina was out of her hides  (2am) and cruises around. Gene in the other hand looked miserable. He just chilled in his branch / hide and was all sulky. I think he likes his loser than not. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

So I ordered reptichip. The smell of the no float sucks and I found a bug the other day. Is one brick enough for both enclosures? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

> Stearns, I want to say that Gene is an amazing snake, I went thru all 28 pages just to see his pictures. Also you're a good photographer.
> Please please, keep posting pictures of Gene. Thanks


Gene says "Thanks".

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (08-03-2017),_jmcrook_ (08-03-2017),_Reinz_ (08-03-2017),_RickyNY_ (08-04-2017)

----------


## Gio

> Gene says "Thanks".
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Gene is a pretty cool dude,, look at that mouth LOL!

----------

_Stearns84_ (08-03-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

> So I ordered reptichip. The smell of the no float sucks and I found a bug the other day. Is one brick enough for both enclosures? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yes, one brick is enough for like 3 or even 4 4x2 cages if you only go about an inch deep. I use 2 bricks for 3 T25s at about almost 2" deep. Regardless, yes 1 brick will easily do 2 4x2 cages.

----------

_Stearns84_ (08-03-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

I love when Gene goes into shed, he us such a baby. You'd think I was his hospice care giver.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (08-05-2017),_jmcrook_ (08-04-2017),_Sauzo_ (08-04-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Lol, yeah Caesar is going into shed. He's been in his cool hide and him being albino, i couldnt tell. I bought him another guinea pig and then found out. He didnt care lol. He popped out of that hide at the smell of it and chowed it down, then went back in his hide. He is such a pig, the guy has never refused a meal even in blue. Cant see squat but he gives it 110% and swings at the air until he gets lucky and/or i move it closer to his head lol.

I guess the first 2XL guinea pig pushed Caesar into shed. But at least he has been quiet and his half pushed face and chin is healed up.

Words of wisdom.....dont experiment with how long your retic can go without food...it ends bad lol.

----------

_jmcrook_ (08-04-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

What is everyone's gradient heating levels ? I use RHP and out the probe is on the cool side. I left the living room door open and apparently illinois had a cold front because it was 59* outside. The AP & RHP worked great. I did however have a high hotspot directly below the RHP of 95, bit it was a gradient down to the cool side at 79*.

Was just curious what everyone's was at.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

I dont run a gradient per say. I just have all my cages ambient at room temp which varies from around 78F in winter to 82-84F in summer. And then they have a hot spot set to around 87F with Flexwatt.

----------

_Stearns84_ (08-04-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

He is such a bum. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

My gradient is around 87-90 hot side, 78-81 cool side with probes hanging beneath the RHPs. I get maybe a couple degrees fluctuation on either side depending on the room temp. If the room stays between 73-76 it's pretty stable temps in the enclosures 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gio

> What is everyone's gradient heating levels ? I use RHP and out the probe is on the cool side. I left the living room door open and apparently illinois had a cold front because it was 59* outside. The AP & RHP worked great. I did however have a high hotspot directly below the RHP of 95, bit it was a gradient down to the cool side at 79*.
> 
> Was just curious what everyone's was at.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Same setup I run. 

I'll check and let you know but I think 90-91 hot side and usually 10! Degrees cooler on the other. I used a night drop as well so it cools more at night.

----------


## Stearns84

Someone finally shed!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (08-10-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Finally had time to clean out the enclosures. Getting all the old mulch out sucked. Tina was easy, just tossed her hide in a pillow casr and tied a knot. Gene on the other hand free roamed for an hour. I really like the Reptichip.  Humidity is really high but I know it'll drop in a day or two. I used one full brick between the two. Gene isn't a fan if overly high humidity and damp mulch, so he'll stamp on top of stuff for a few hours. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (08-16-2017),_Sauzo_ (08-16-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Wow you went deep. One block of Reptichips is enough to do 3 of my T8s and 2 of my T10s so basically 5 4x2 cages. I only go about 1/2" deep though as i use flexwatt and something i noticed which you can let me know if it is the same for you. 

When you go deep with any of the coco stuff, does it start to smell musty or swampy after a few days? For me when i first used the stuff, i went deep on the cool side and shallower on the hot side but after a few days, when i would slide the cage open, it would have that musty/swampy smell. 

Since going only deep enough to cover the floor and allow ventilation throughout the substrate, it doesnt have any smell.

Anyways, let me know what you notice.

And on a side note, i had Caesar out today and my god, he has grown and put on girth and weight. Didnt get any pics as I was too busy dealing with Caesar haha.

----------

_Stearns84_ (08-16-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> Wow you went deep. One block of Reptichips is enough to do 3 of my T8s and 2 of my T10s so basically 5 4x2 cages. I only go about 1/2" deep though as i use flexwatt and something i noticed which you can let me know if it is the same for you. 
> 
> When you go deep with any of the coco stuff, does it start to smell musty or swampy after a few days? For me when i first used the stuff, i went deep on the cool side and shallower on the hot side but after a few days, when i would slide the cage open, it would have that musty/swampy smell. 
> 
> Since going only deep enough to cover the floor and allow ventilation throughout the substrate, it doesnt have any smell.
> 
> Anyways, let me know what you notice.
> 
> And on a side note, i had Caesar out today and my god, he has grown and put on girth and weight. Didnt get any pics as I was too busy dealing with Caesar haha.


Ugh, I have no idea yet, I literally did it today. I wasn't too worried because I use RHP but I guess we will see. I found Gene in the kitchen and he was stretched out to about 7 tiles, so he should have hit the 7' mark now. He's getting girth now so I think he is at his end of growth. He is only a little thicker than my wrist now. 

We need updates!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> Ugh, I have no idea yet, I literally did it today. I wasn't too worried because I use RHP but I guess we will see. I found Gene in the kitchen and he was stretched out to about 7 tiles, so he should have hit the 7' mark now. He's getting girth now so I think he is at his end of growth. He is only a little thicker than my wrist now. 
> 
> We need updates!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yeah the RHP side will probably be fine. The side I had the flexwatt on was fine. It was the cool side and being so deep that it kind of stayed damp and cool under the top layer and then just got that musty/swampy smell haha. Noticed it the most when I would stir the substrate.

And sounds like Gene is getting big. I'll have to get Caesar out and somehow corral him on the floor for a pic lol. He is a busy snake that loves to cruise around. I had him out today and he was using my body like a racetrack haha. Cruising around my leg, my shoulders, my head and then finally took a break and hung down from shoulder down my back and just sat there haha.

----------


## Stearns84

Guess gene likes to dig.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (08-18-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

He looks like he's getting big! Great looking critter!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Stearns84_ (08-18-2017)

----------


## Gio

He looks great.

Good girth but not excessive.

----------

_Stearns84_ (08-19-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Someone finally realized that at 7' they can reach the top of the cabinets. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

Gene has officially started pushing and we are only at day 5 from hid last large rat.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## AbsoluteApril

Have you tried the tricks of giving him something to push around? (like a half filled (water) 2 liter bottle or a ball or something)

He's coloring up so nicely!

----------

_Stearns84_ (08-24-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Gene being Gene.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (09-13-2017),_Godzilla78_ (09-17-2017),_jmcrook_ (08-25-2017),_Sauzo_ (08-25-2017),_Starscream_ (08-27-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (08-30-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Made a larger hide, lower his stand and added a flatter surface so gene has added space to sleep. Looks cluttered but he has a lot of floor space and the stand doubles as a second hide since it's darker.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_Godzilla78_ (09-17-2017),Zincubus (08-30-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

Loving the black and white photos  :Smile: 

We have two cameras and I've set mine to black and white permanently  :Smile: 
Great for old cars / cottages / houses and landscapes 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Stearns84_ (08-30-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Well it's official,  Gene loves the skyhide!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (09-13-2017),_jmcrook_ (09-13-2017),_Prognathodon_ (09-14-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

> Well it's official,  Gene loves the skyhide!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Hahah nice! Glad someone's bigger tic likes it. Phyllis hasn't touched hers, but Gerald basically lives in his. He shed last night. Pics once I get home later 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Stearns84_ (09-13-2017)

----------


## Gio

Beautiful 


Been busy off my butt these days. Not a lot of computer time.

He looks smoking.

----------

_Stearns84_ (09-13-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Update, Gene sleeps in his skyhide at night and sleeps on the floor during the day. Best investment ever!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_Godzilla78_ (09-17-2017),_jmcrook_ (09-17-2017)

----------


## Addiction

Hey Stearns! Gene is looking phenomenal as always. I had a question for you though - so I was looking at a 50% SD Kalatoa Platinum Retic (around 10 months old i believe), and the breeder sent pics and the colors discouraged me. I'm not too familiar with the platinum gene (no pun intended  :Laughing: ), and I'm wondering if your Gene has ever gotten as dull or dark as this little guy when deep in shed. I've seen how gorgeous Gene and some other platinum are, and I want to make sure it's normal for that morph before I end up with an ugly duckling. Thanks in advance!

----------


## jmcrook

> Hey Stearns! Gene is looking phenomenal as always. I had a question for you though - so I was looking at a 50% SD Kalatoa Platinum Retic (around 10 months old i believe), and the breeder sent pics and the colors discouraged me. I'm not too familiar with the platinum gene (no pun intended ), and I'm wondering if your Gene has ever gotten as dull or dark as this little guy when deep in shed. I've seen how gorgeous Gene and some other platinum are, and I want to make sure it's normal for that morph before I end up with an ugly duckling. Thanks in advance!


From what I've seen in other folk's platinums they seem to color up as they age. Can't speak from personal observations but that's what I've gathered from talking with people. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Addiction (09-23-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> Hey Stearns! Gene is looking phenomenal as always. I had a question for you though - so I was looking at a 50% SD Kalatoa Platinum Retic (around 10 months old i believe), and the breeder sent pics and the colors discouraged me. I'm not too familiar with the platinum gene (no pun intended ), and I'm wondering if your Gene has ever gotten as dull or dark as this little guy when deep in shed. I've seen how gorgeous Gene and some other platinum are, and I want to make sure it's normal for that morph before I end up with an ugly duckling. Thanks in advance!


Looks like a platinum to me. Gene has gotten lighter as he's aged, but not much. The first picture was him around a year old deep in shed the day I brought him home. Previous owner didn't keep up on husbandry so he soaked for 2 full days. And the last picture was today. Deep in shed and miserable.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Addiction (09-24-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Well one flaw of the skyhide, I can't get gene out on a daily basis anymore. However he is lile a GTP now. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

> Well one flaw of the skyhide, I can't get gene out on a daily basis anymore. However he is lile a GTP now. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sky hide actually makes getting Gerald out of the cage easier for me because he's such a squirrelly flighty thing when I first get him out for handling. Now I just remove sky hide with snake enclosed, and done. I suppose that is more difficult with a 7'+ snake pushing 8lbs haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

Finally picked up a 3.5 cu ft chest freezer. Was looking online and everyone was selling used trash for $100. Found thid one on sale at best buy, out the door for $143 after taxes. No more rats in the kitchen freezer. The girl friend is ecstatic.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (10-02-2017),_Godzilla78_ (09-29-2017),_jmcrook_ (09-29-2017),_Sauzo_ (10-02-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Lol, i need to get a chest freezer still.

----------

_jmcrook_ (10-02-2017),_Stearns84_ (10-03-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Gene being Gene

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (11-30-2017),_jmcrook_ (10-03-2017),o.r hill (11-05-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (10-15-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

gene was a bum the other day,  he kept putting himself away. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (10-05-2017),o.r hill (11-05-2017),_Sauzo_ (10-05-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Went to the local animal expo today, picked up more food. Bumped gene up to jumbo and Tina to mediums. I was going to stay with smalls but I had a medium and it didn't leave a lump at all so I figured why not bump up on size since she goes on and off of food. 

Got 30 jumbo and 30 mediums for $167.  Then re packaged half of them for grab and go when it's feeding day. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (10-16-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

And as a note, I did move the monster to the other room before opening the bags. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (10-16-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Well I've had Gene pee  and poop on the floor twice. Well this little man took a crap on me while he was around my shoulders. So I just took the golden shower and caught most of the poop. 

Ohh the joys of retics 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (10-23-2017),_Sauzo_ (10-24-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Haha too funny. I've only had Caesar pee on me but he did poop on the floor once.

----------


## Stearns84

Gene has been doing really well. He is pushing after 3 days on larges. He just finished his last large and after his shed he'll be on Jumbos (which is comical because they are not much larger). 

I stepped away from work for 1 minute to make tea and he was all of the table. After the picture was taken he knocked down the monitor. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (11-08-2017),C.Marie (01-04-2018),_jmcrook_ (11-07-2017),_KevinK_ (11-08-2017),_Sauzo_ (11-06-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

Looking great! I bet he'd take an xxl rat or bigger no problem. Sounds like he's about the same size as Phyllis now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

Oh i bet he would easily take a XXL rat or even guinea pig. Caesar was downing 2XL guinea pigs but i backed him down to jumbo rats.

----------


## KevinK

Looks like he's doing great!!



....and I like that MM sketch in the background by the way, I have a good friend who personally owns a few real MM watercolors bought from him in person.....needless to say I want them, but I can't shell out that kind of $$$ for a few paintings.

----------


## Stearns84

He's grown so much!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (11-08-2017),C.Marie (01-04-2018),_jmcrook_ (11-09-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Deep cleaned the enclosures, wonder which one was Gene's?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-04-2018),_jmcrook_ (11-22-2017),_Sauzo_ (11-22-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

And the finished results, pain in the rear cleaning them. Amazing how bad Gene's enclosure was when I spot clean daily. On a side note, he pissed while out free roaming. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-04-2018),_jmcrook_ (11-22-2017),_Sauzo_ (11-22-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Haha Caesar's bare floor looks kind of like that too. Not as many pee stains as i only used Reptichips for a shorter time. Aspen is really good at soaking up all that liquid so it doesnt seep to the floor like the bigger chunk Reptichips.

And that's such a nice cage. Caesar would destroy that thing in a night lol. He loves to push substrate around and his hides too. He is part of the reason no one gets nice stuff. The one time i tried to make his cage all pretty with silk vines when he was a baby and he got himself stuck in one of the links of the vine and i had to cut it off him with a pair of scissors. I think that was the moment we bonded as he laid on me for about 20 mins and ever since then, he likes to 'hang out' next to me at night. Doesnt like to be held, but likes to sit by me. Goofy snake lol.

----------

_Stearns84_ (11-22-2017)

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

Beautiful boy! If my math is correct, he must be about 2 years old now, yeah? How long is he?

----------


## Stearns84

> Beautiful boy! If my math is correct, he must be about 2 years old now, yeah? How long is he?


Yea he's around 2 now. I don't really pay to much attention. He is right at 8' I wait until he wonders into the kitchen, then I use a dry erase marker on the tile and pull him out and grab a tape measure. I guess I could just strung him as he'll fall asleep on the couch often. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

Two pictures from after Thanksgiving.  

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-04-2018),_jmcrook_ (11-24-2017),_Sauzo_ (11-24-2017)

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

> Yea he's around 2 now. I don't really pay to much attention. He is right at 8' I wait until he wonders into the kitchen, then I use a dry erase marker on the tile and pull him out and grab a tape measure. I guess I could just strung him as he'll fall asleep on the couch often. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That's a brilliant idea for measuring snakes! I'm stealing it! lol Did he get his own whole turkey for Thanksgiving?  :Razz:

----------

_Sauzo_ (11-24-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Gene looks like he's enjoying himself.

----------

_Stearns84_ (11-26-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Set up the Christmas tree on Saturday, so I fed the little ones.  

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-04-2018),_Godzilla78_ (11-26-2017)

----------


## Godzilla78

Really nice digs.

----------

_Stearns84_ (11-27-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Not Gene related, but found Tina soaking for the first time ever. No mites, temps and humidity are spot in. I typically never see her out if her hides. She did eat Saturday so who knows.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-04-2018),_Godzilla78_ (12-24-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Hmm, and again this morning..... strange 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-04-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

> Hmm, and again this morning..... strange 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'd rub her down with some white kitchen roll/paper and check for mites ....  I know some do but none of mine have ever soaked ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Godzilla78_ (12-24-2017),_Stearns84_ (11-29-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

I too would check. None of my snakes ever soak. I got broken snakes i think but at least i know, if they did soak, i probably have mites lol.

----------

_Stearns84_ (11-29-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> I too would check. None of my snakes ever soak. I got broken snakes i think but at least i know, if they did soak, i probably have mites lol.


I'll pull her out after work and see where we are at. Just strange I literally just deep cleaned the enclosure and put fresh reptichip in. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

Since you are using black water bowls, it will be hard to see anything. Try and drain the water slowly onto a white paper towel and see if you see any drowned mites.

----------

_Stearns84_ (11-29-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

> Since you are using black water bowls, it will be hard to see anything. Try and drain the water slowly onto a white paper towel and see if you see any drowned mites.


Tore apart both enclosures today. Checked the bowl a lot before I emptied it, and when I did, it was slow and steady in paper towel.   I wiped down the enclosures and nothing. Checked both Tina and Gene and nothing. Spent a lot if time on Tina and nothing. Gene besides being significantly harder to look over is good too. 

Temps, humidity, everything is on point.  Tina has shed in a while, but isn't showing signs. She passed urates today, and has recently been bumped up to mediums. Not sure what's really going on with her. I moved her hides around so they don't face the doors anymore (as they always have). 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-04-2018),_Godzilla78_ (12-13-2017),_Sauzo_ (11-30-2017)

----------


## jmcrook

Weird. Sometimes they just throw you curveballs. I've seen Geoffrey in is bowl one time ever in the 8 years I've had him. At around the 4-5year mark and was in shed. Never has done it since... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Stearns84_ (11-29-2017)

----------


## Sauzo

Well, if everything looks good. Probably just the snake being a snake then haha.

----------

_Stearns84_ (11-30-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

Good news if it isn't mites. !  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Stearns84_ (11-30-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

I got a really good measurement on Gene today. He stretched out across the kitchen floor. With his nose against the far wall his tail was still on the carpet, so he is right around 8'1". Still pushing like a maniac every couple of weeks. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (12-25-2017),_Godzilla78_ (12-13-2017),_jmcrook_ (12-13-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

Well, Gene still looks dead. He can't handle being in shed, largest baby.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (12-25-2017)

----------


## Godzilla78

> Well, Gene still looks dead. He can't handle being in shed, largest baby.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Fantastic snake, so perfect.  Good photography too.
Whats his morph?  Im too lazy to look back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

Gene finally shed, felt like it was 3 weeks. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (01-05-2018),Gio (12-30-2017),_jmcrook_ (12-30-2017),_Sauzo_ (12-30-2017)

----------


## Gio

> Gene finally shed, felt like it was 3 weeks. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Looking good Gene!

----------

_Stearns84_ (12-31-2017)

----------


## Stearns84

It's like WW3 to get him out of his enclosure now, but hill sit like this for 40 minutes.  

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## MD_Pythons

Mann, you guys make we kind of want a retic, but I feel a snake like that is beyond my level.

----------


## Stearns84

> Mann, you guys make we kind of want a retic, but I feel a snake like that is beyond my level.


Gene is a giant puppy dog. I get so annoyed fighting with Tina (ball) to eat, so lately Gene has been getting hers too. But if I started over, I'd get another retic.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

I recently started a home automation setup in the apartment. Figured I need one in the summer anyways since we are getting a house. But I purchased two more door sensors because they have temp monitors. So om going to stick them in the enclosures (not on the doors just up in the back) so I can now monitor low and high temp alarms. It will send me push notifications and texts to my phone if it hits a specific degree. 

This Is at our front door. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

Upgraded all of my lights to LEDS, so much nicer. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> Mann, you guys make we kind of want a retic, but I feel a snake like that is beyond my level.


Well my experience with retics is limited to just Caesar my SD but he is a giant puppy. I was cleaning his cage the other day and had him on the floor and he would not leave me alone. He kept trying to climb up me like a tree lol. I finally took a break and 'played' with him. Then i put him down to clean the cage again and he was bugging me some more. I ended up having to put him in his tub while i finished. After that, he kept pulling away from me when i tried to get him out haha. Almost like he was pissed. I know snakes dont have the rational for this stuff but i swear, sometimes it seems like Caesar knows whats up. Never had another snake ever act like him.

If you have boas, you will be fine with a SD retic as long as you can deal with lots of poop, piss, feeding and trouble making lol.

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (01-06-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (02-07-2018),_jmcrook_ (01-07-2018),_Stearns84_ (01-06-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

Figured since Gene took a poop on the floor yesterday, he's allowed on the couch. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (02-07-2018),_jmcrook_ (01-13-2018),_Sauzo_ (01-13-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

Relaxing after his rat, he sleeps so much. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (01-22-2018),_Sauzo_ (01-21-2018),_Starscream_ (01-21-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

Tossed Gene in the hallway while I cleaned his enclosure. Figured I'd toss a tape measure out and see if he's stretch. Best I got while he was out. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (01-27-2018),_jmcrook_ (01-27-2018),_Sauzo_ (01-26-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Wish Caesar was quiet like that when out. The guy goes bonkers and cruises all over and climbs up anything around. I put him in his 41 qt locking tub and he managed to push on the lid so hard, he popped the lock and pushed the lid back and sat there with his head out looking at me lol.

----------

_jmcrook_ (01-27-2018),_Stearns84_ (01-26-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

He looks like a slightly thinner, yellower version of Phyllis. He's gotta be 9' or so now, right? Well over 8' that's for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## c0r3yr0s3

Looks like at least 10'... beautiful btw

----------

_Stearns84_ (02-05-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

He looks about as thick as Caesar but probably longer. I havent actually measured Caesar as trying to get him to sit still is...yeah no.

----------

_jmcrook_ (01-28-2018),_Stearns84_ (02-05-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

It seems like Gene is pushing 9' now. He has that wheezy huffy sounds again, so he's entering shed. But now it's every other month. 



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-06-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (02-06-2018),_jmcrook_ (02-05-2018),_Pengil_ (02-06-2018),_RickyNY_ (02-06-2018),_Sauzo_ (02-05-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

I love Gene! Him and Caesar are my favorites  :Good Job:

----------

_Stearns84_ (02-06-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

I don't really post a lot of pictures of my kids on any site, but Justen finally held Gene. For looking at him daily, he finally asked, and loved it. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-06-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (02-07-2018),Gio (02-17-2018),_Godzilla78_ (02-17-2018),_jmcrook_ (02-06-2018),_Pengil_ (02-07-2018),_Prognathodon_ (02-08-2018),_RickyNY_ (02-07-2018),_Sauzo_ (02-07-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (02-07-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

He looks so much bigger on the floor than on your kid.

----------

_Stearns84_ (02-07-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

I know right! He looks so tiny, and by no means I j huge for his age.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-07-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

Someone has been pushing so hard again, so I've been giving him alot more outdoor time. I need to make a filler plate for the door gap so he can't smoosh his fat head in there anymore. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-10-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (02-14-2018),_Godzilla78_ (02-17-2018),_jmcrook_ (02-10-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

Had the legless kids out today for awhile after work. Gene is slowly going into shed and Tina finally got out! She hasn't shed in like 6 months. Just wish shed eat, been 2 months next week :-(

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (02-15-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (02-14-2018),Gio (02-17-2018),_jmcrook_ (02-14-2018)

----------


## CALM Pythons

I cut a piece of foam insulation board in the shape of a "U" and slid it into the inside track and closed the outside door so mine couldn't push on that side with the space. It goes up the center where glass overlaps, across the bottom and up the right side.  It helped cushion the pushing at least lol.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-14-2018),_Stearns84_ (02-14-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

I clean his enclosure every single day, this was 10 minutes after he went back in. Damn you and your pushing Gene!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-17-2018),Gio (02-17-2018),_jmcrook_ (02-17-2018),_Sauzo_ (02-19-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

I keep the snakes enclosures in the living room because of spacr requirements. I kept hearing an obnoxious noise the other night after smartthings turned off the lights at 10:30pm. It was like Styrofoam, all my hairs stood on edge. I couldn't figure out the noise, it was Gene, he is almost 13 lbs and his weight was dragging the mulch around. It drives me nuts!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (02-19-2018),_jmcrook_ (02-19-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

Hahah Phyllis does the same thing! They get freaking noisy once they break that 10-12lb mark 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Stearns84_ (02-19-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Wait until they decide to push their jumbo RBI hides across a bare cage floor. Its like a loud grating noise lol.

----------

_Stearns84_ (02-19-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

Gene getting ready to enter shed.  Always so calm when he's out. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-19-2018),_DLena_ (03-03-2018),_Prognathodon_ (02-20-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

And we knocked down the garbage can shortly after. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-19-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (02-27-2018),_DLena_ (03-03-2018),Gio (03-03-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-03-2018),_jmcrook_ (02-19-2018),_richardhind1972_ (03-04-2018),_Sauzo_ (02-20-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

Well someone is salty as sh1t. Gene has been slowly going in shed for what feels like werks. Wednesday Gene had mulch in his lip from pushing.  So this time I  decided to leave him in his enclosure while I wrestled to get it out. He knocked over the entire water dish so humidity is super high. Fast forward to Saturday I fed him his jumbo rat and he was happy. I usually leave him alone until Monday, but I wanted to wipe off the condensation off the glass. Gene struck at his branch, then the glass. I tapped him twice with an empty paper towel roll and he got pissed and shoved his head in his hide. 

This is today, so it's the "I'm salty but sorry face."

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-26-2018),_dakski_ (02-26-2018),_DLena_ (03-03-2018),_jmcrook_ (02-26-2018),_Pengil_ (02-27-2018),_Prognathodon_ (02-27-2018),_richardhind1972_ (02-27-2018),_Sauzo_ (02-26-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Haha yeah Caesar was pretty freakin pissed when i had to wrestle his lip off his tooth. He was bent with me for about 3 or 4 days. He wouldnt greet me, sat in his hide, when i went to pet him, he would turn his head around and go inside his hide. When he was out and i would pet him, he would go away from me. It was clear he was pissed lol. But after the 3-4 days, he was fine and back to greeting me, coming over to me and sitting there while i pet him, being his usual goofy self. Never have had him strike at anything though. But then again, Rosey was an angel for 5+ years until i scared her a week ago or so and she latched onto my forearm and then was all defensive until i reached in and dragged her out. Then she was fine once she knew it was me lol.

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (02-27-2018),_dakski_ (02-26-2018),_DLena_ (03-03-2018),_jmcrook_ (02-26-2018),_richardhind1972_ (02-27-2018),_Stearns84_ (02-26-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

Been so busy lately that I haven't been home alot. Been keeping an eye on Gene with the living room camera, I thiught he had shed because he was moving around a lot. Got home and he still looks miserable  in shed.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (03-03-2018),_jmcrook_ (03-03-2018),_Sauzo_ (03-04-2018)

----------


## Gio

Gene is beautiful.

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-04-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> Been so busy lately that I haven't been home alot. Been keeping an eye on Gene with the living room camera, I thiught he had shed because he was moving around a lot. Got home and he still looks miserable  in shed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Haha love the head placement of Gene. Caesar does that too as well as completely lay sideways when he is having a bad shed day lol.

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-04-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

Seriously can you just shed and poop already? I'd like to deep clean your enclosure and get new mulch in before this weekend.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (03-06-2018),_jmcrook_ (03-06-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

Phyllis finally shed yesterday and peed, but no poops. She had a 4xl guinea pig going on two weeks ago. As I write this she's probably making a Poocasso masterpiece in her cage...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Sauzo_ (03-06-2018),_Stearns84_ (03-06-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

Look who shed! He didn't poop but I figured let's just clean his enclosure anyways. Took it all out, soaked the bottom, then I turned around and Gene dumped in the kitchen. While I was cleaning that hit mess up he put himself away. I love this snake, and I swear he has a personality.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_DLena_ (03-08-2018),Gio (03-31-2018),_jmcrook_ (03-07-2018),_Sauzo_ (03-07-2018)

----------


## Pengil

That last photo... "That's right, you BETTER appreciate that I took a dump in the kitchen and not on the carpet. Now feed me and tell me I'm a stud."  :ROFL:

----------

_Stearns84_ (03-07-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

Sorry I've been MIA, we bought a house and close in 3 weeks. So it's been crazy eith the kids and helping my ex wife move too. 

Odd question, has anyone ever had their snakes eyes look a little bloodshot? I noticed tonight during feeding. Kind of a crappy picture, I'll get a better one on Monday. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (03-31-2018)

----------


## Gio

> Sorry I've been MIA, we bought a house and close in 3 weeks. So it's been crazy eith the kids and helping my ex wife move too. 
> 
> Odd question, has anyone ever had their snakes eyes look a little bloodshot? I noticed tonight during feeding. Kind of a crappy picture, I'll get a better one on Monday. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I have not.

Is the color red as in true bloodshot or is it possibly a early sign of an eye color change?

I can't help on this one, but he's beautiful .

----------


## Sauzo

I have never had any of my snakes get bloodshot eyes. Could he have hurt it on something while pushing?

----------


## Stearns84

> I have never had any of my snakes get bloodshot eyes. Could he have hurt it on something while pushing?


Update, it went away,  about 20 mi ires after eating. Strange, I'll keep everyone posted. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

I'm so annoyed with Gene lately. He is still a good boy buy has just been acting like a retard lately. Tonight I fed him two mediums, he ate the first one fine, second one went to crap. Grabbed the tongs in his mouth (deep), the has a chunk of mulch deep in his mouth after he ate them. 

Ugh.......  hope his mouth is okay.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (04-27-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Should be fine as long as the tongs arent sharp. I've had Rosey, Vicky and Caesar all slam the BBQ tongs in the their mouth before. You hear their teeth scrape on it lol. I just leave the whole thing in the cage and they let go and then just eat the prey.

Be thankful that is all you had to deal with. Wait until you have to unhook an upper lip that gets pierced by a tooth. Guess Jacob has had to deal with that quite a few times with Phyllis. I have only had to deal with it once with Caesar. You and Gio are the next in line for so much excitement, you will want to poop your pants and cry  :Razz:

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-06-2018),_Stearns84_ (04-06-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

Boys, I know I've been MIA for weeks but I have good non snake related news..... We close on our house tomorrow morning!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-27-2018),_Reinz_ (05-01-2018),_Sauzo_ (04-27-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

Congrats dude!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> Boys, I know I've been MIA for weeks but I have good non snake related news..... We close on our house tomorrow morning!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Grats man. I still see you on FB. I commented on the weird guy you had in your house that was creeping through your underwear drawer trying to sniff the crotch area of your underwear.....so weird!!!  :Very Happy:

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-27-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

> Should be fine as long as the tongs arent sharp. I've had Rosey, Vicky and Caesar all slam the BBQ tongs in the their mouth before. You hear their teeth scrape on it lol. I just leave the whole thing in the cage and they let go and then just eat the prey.
> 
>  Be thankful that is all you had to deal with. Wait until you have to unhook an upper lip that gets pierced by a tooth. Guess Jacob has had to deal with that quite a few times with Phyllis. I have only had to deal with it once with Caesar. You and Gio are the next in line for so much excitement, you will want to poop your pants and cry


I am happy Rainbow has not gotten the tongs yet. It was entertaining to watch her flop around with a chick last night that was a little big for her. She got pissed and ripped the head off and eat it first then spent 45 min eating the main body. She bit herself a couple of times and splashed her water bowl a few times. She doesn't play when it comes to eating and boy was she feisty about it. I could not clean all the blood out of the enclosure last night because of her being in feeding mode. Tonight is going to be fun for sure. I wont see her out for 3 days so will clean around her. It was pre-killed but man she was so serous about it!




> Boys, I know I've been MIA for weeks but I have good non snake related news..... We close on our house tomorrow morning!
> 
>  Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Gratz!






> Grats man. I still see you on FB. I commented on the weird guy you had in your house that was creeping through your underwear drawer trying to sniff the crotch area of your underwear.....so weird!!!


What? :Surprised:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Confused:  :Very Happy:

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Congrats on your new home Stearns. May it be filled with love, laughter, and great new memories!

----------

_RickyNY_ (05-05-2018),_Stearns84_ (04-30-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

Never seen him sleep with his mouth open.   He is so strange sometimes. Been busting butt on the new house trying to get the kids rooms together, and the kitchen. Can't wait to get the snakes over. They have a backyard now!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-30-2018),_Reinz_ (05-01-2018),_Sauzo_ (05-01-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

We got notice that there was going to be a maintenance guy in our apartment. I was sitting in a 8 hour training class when my home automation went off. I don't have my cameras send push notifications because if the cats, so I flipped on and watched him work. Then I saw him going through our drawer by our keys. I called him out on it with the speaker and he freaked out, said he just needed paper then left.


> I am happy Rainbow has not gotten the tongs yet. It was entertaining to watch her flop around with a chick last night that was a little big for her. She got pissed and ripped the head off and eat it first then spent 45 min eating the main body. She bit herself a couple of times and splashed her water bowl a few times. She doesn't play when it comes to eating and boy was she feisty about it. I could not clean all the blood out of the enclosure last night because of her being in feeding mode. Tonight is going to be fun for sure. I wont see her out for 3 days so will clean around her. It was pre-killed but man she was so serous about it!
> 
> 
> 
> Gratz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (04-30-2018),_Reinz_ (05-01-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

Ohh don't mind the blanket over the enclosures, we aren't supposed to have them. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-01-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

> Never seen him sleep with his mouth open.   He is so strange sometimes. Been busting butt on the new house trying to get the kids rooms together, and the kitchen. Can't wait to get the snakes over. They have a backyard now!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Finally gene gets to poop in the yard hahah! Im unfortunately moving next month and will no longer have a yard. But Im now recently single with no more dog (thank god) so Phyllis can roam the whole apartment when I let her out! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (05-01-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

Sleeping with his mouth open. He is just trying to catch some Zzzzzzzzz...s!  :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Razz: 





> Never seen him sleep with his mouth open.   He is so strange sometimes. Been busting butt on the new house trying to get the kids rooms together, and the kitchen. Can't wait to get the snakes over. They have a backyard now!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

Well me made the trip to the new house!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (05-13-2018),_jmcrook_ (05-05-2018),_Reinz_ (05-05-2018),_Sauzo_ (05-05-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (05-05-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Wishing you a smooth, trouble free transition.  :Smile:

----------

_Stearns84_ (05-07-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

Good luck Stearns!!

----------

_Stearns84_ (05-07-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

Brought Gene upstairs while we emptied more boxes. He seemed happy, found the couch and took a nap. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (05-13-2018),_Avsha531_ (05-13-2018),Gio (05-13-2018),_Godzilla78_ (05-13-2018),_jmcrook_ (05-13-2018),_richardhind1972_ (05-13-2018),_RickyNY_ (05-12-2018),_Sauzo_ (05-13-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

Mr relax

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (05-13-2018),Gio (05-13-2018),_Godzilla78_ (05-13-2018),_jmcrook_ (05-13-2018),_richardhind1972_ (05-13-2018),_RickyNY_ (05-12-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

Gene is awesome, I really enjoy looking at his pictures.

Now, I'm going to take first place for "Stupid Question" so here it goes: How do you know when they are sleeping? Do their pupils get smaller? I have a hard time telling if my Ball Python is sleeping or looking at me.

----------


## Spechal

> Brought Gene upstairs while we emptied more boxes. He seemed happy, found the couch and took a nap. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You don't need a guard dog with this guy! Nice!

----------


## jmcrook

Geez he got big! Thats about how big Phyllis is!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (05-13-2018),_Stearns84_ (05-14-2018)

----------


## Gio

Whoa,,,,

What a stud he is🐍🐍💪🏻

Looking good.

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-13-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

> You don't need a guard dog with this guy! Nice!


Think he might eat the dog,lol
Thats one big  handsome snake .his markings are just so cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Godzilla78

Wow, he is literally awesome!

----------


## Skyrivers

This is awesome. How often do you allow him to roam out of the cage? I would love to start working with Rainbow more and allow her some freedom from time to time. 




> Brought Gene upstairs while we emptied more boxes. He seemed happy, found the couch and took a nap. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

Gene looks great!!!! 

Congrats on the new house, Gene seems to be enjoying his new digs  :Good Job:

----------


## Stearns84

Kendall's  friend said she'd hold Gene. Comical watching him control her. He was such a good boy.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (05-19-2018),_jmcrook_ (05-18-2018),_Reinz_ (05-18-2018),_richardhind1972_ (05-18-2018),_Sauzo_ (05-18-2018)

----------


## Gio

> Kendall's  friend said she'd hold Gene. Comical watching him control her. He was such a good boy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Perfect size. 

Looks like JMs gals size or close. 

Gene is a sharp looking dude.

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-19-2018),_Stearns84_ (05-19-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

Man, he grew up to be a studly looking critter! Almost as big as Phyllis now, or maybe as long but a little leaner. 
Yeah at ten feet you dont so much handle the snake as it handles you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (05-19-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

What stinks is that his mom and dad were both at 7' so I ordered a T10 as he was always a runt. Now I need a new enclosure for him. Damn you big snakes!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-19-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

I love Gene!!

Stearns, I saw a video on Youtube of this big retic... I'll post the link below. Skip to 3:54 on the video. Is this how big Gene is going to get?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgyT3omp4rc

----------


## jmcrook

> What stinks is that his mom and dad were both at 7' so I ordered a T10 as he was always a runt. Now I need a new enclosure for him. Damn you big snakes!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Tell me about it. Phylliss parents were 6 and 7. Shes now closer to 10 and could damn near use an 8 cage. She just got in her 6 cage in September...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Stearns84_ (05-19-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

Took the kids out for the first time in the yard at the house, they did great! Took Gene awhile to get uses to grass but was super chill after.  Tina is in shed and Ava claims that its her snake so she holds her the entire time. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (05-27-2018),_jmcrook_ (05-26-2018),_Reinz_ (05-27-2018),_richardhind1972_ (05-27-2018),_Sauzo_ (05-26-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

And two more.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (05-27-2018),_jmcrook_ (05-26-2018),_richardhind1972_ (05-27-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Dang, Gene has gotten huge.

----------

_Stearns84_ (05-26-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

> Dang, Gene has gotten huge.


Yea he has grown like a weed, still has a baby head. Now I could really use your opinion  (well I guess everyones). I need ideas for his enclosure. He is in a t10 and is getting a little big for it. I want an 8' enclosure but that's  $$$$.  I have thought about another t10 and bolting them together, sealing it so he has a 8' enclosure. But I don't have the spare $500 for the enclosure, a bigger RHP and lights. 

I pulled his sky hide as he doesn't use it anymore. He doesn't use his hide unless he's in shed. Do I just pull the hid for more floor space? Maybe push his water dish to one side?  He's not pushing until day 6.

Damn alimony and now mortgage payment too.

(Gene currently waiting on his rat)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

Honestly, if i was you, i would just suck it up and get a T65 and sell the T10 with the RHP to help offset the cost of the T65 and a new RHP unless you want to get another snake lol.

The thing about bolting the 2 T10s together is they are only 24 inches deep and 15 inches high. I feel it would be kind of a waste if Gene is large enough to need a 6 or 8 foot cage. I personally would not want anything shorter than 18 inches in that long of a cage and 30-36 inches deep would give plenty of room for jumbo hides and a shelf. I mean the ultimate would be a T70 but all said and done, you would probably be looking at close to $1000. But since you only have 2 snakes, I would just focus on getting the biggest you can for Gene and call it done. Plus I'm sure all of us on here would be pretty jealous. I know i would be if you scored a T70 for Gene lol.

As for the hide, i always like to give them a hide a two. Caesar uses his hides about 50% of the time. Or he will sleep curled up on the shelf. And the problems you are running into with the hides and water bowl are the same thing i ran into when i had Rosey in a T10 when she was about 5-6 feet. Once you get even a 6 foot cage, it is pretty nice. But again, if i was you and only had 2 snakes and no real plans for more, i would just bite the bullet and get Caesar a loaded T70 and just deck it out all call it good.

And yeah, the rabbit didnt last Caesar as long as i thought haha. He is out and about again and took a big poop. Luckily, Caesar doesnt really push much anymore but he is all over the cage at night.

----------

_Stearns84_ (05-27-2018)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

Now that is a retic having a great time! Wonderful photos!
The bp is like 'why am i out here'? haha

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-27-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Gene looks great in the grass,really nice colour 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

> Honestly, if i was you, i would just suck it up and get a T65 and sell the T10 with the RHP to help offset the cost of the T65 and a new RHP unless you want to get another snake lol.
> 
> The thing about bolting the 2 T10s together is they are only 24 inches deep and 15 inches high. I feel it would be kind of a waste if Gene is large enough to need a 6 or 8 foot cage. I personally would not want anything shorter than 18 inches in that long of a cage and 30-36 inches deep would give plenty of room for jumbo hides and a shelf. I mean the ultimate would be a T70 but all said and done, you would probably be looking at close to $1000. But since you only have 2 snakes, I would just focus on getting the biggest you can for Gene and call it done. Plus I'm sure all of us on here would be pretty jealous. I know i would be if you scored a T70 for Gene lol.
> 
> As for the hide, i always like to give them a hide a two. Caesar uses his hides about 50% of the time. Or he will sleep curled up on the shelf. And the problems you are running into with the hides and water bowl are the same thing i ran into when i had Rosey in a T10 when she was about 5-6 feet. Once you get even a 6 foot cage, it is pretty nice. But again, if i was you and only had 2 snakes and no real plans for more, i would just bite the bullet and get Caesar a loaded T70 and just deck it out all call it good.
> 
> And yeah, the rabbit didnt last Caesar as long as i thought haha. He is out and about again and took a big poop. Luckily, Caesar doesnt really push much anymore but he is all over the cage at night.


You're killing me with this talk. I have been digging at the idea of a new enclosure. We moved from a small 2 bed room apartment to an over priced split level so we needed more furniture. We bought a B.S. tv stand until I wall mount the tv and install new boxes to hid the wires. Been kicking around the idea of a T25 as the entertainment type center with the tv above it. And Tina can stay in the basement living room. 8' just takes up so much damn space. Need to sweet talk Kendall into this. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> You're killing me with this talk. I have been digging at the idea of a new enclosure. We moved from a small 2 bed room apartment to an over priced split level so we needed more furniture. We bought a B.S. tv stand until I wall mount the tv and install new boxes to hid the wires. Been kicking around the idea of a T25 as the entertainment type center with the tv above it. And Tina can stay in the basement living room. 8' just takes up so much damn space. Need to sweet talk Kendall into this. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Well, a T25 would work fine as it seems a lot of people keep bigger retics in them with no problem. I just personally like to give my snakes more room if i can which is why i say the T65 lol. Gene would probably be in heaven. Plus you only have two snakes so it's not like Kendra will have to listen you wanting a new cage every year haha. The BP is plenty good in a T10.

----------


## jmcrook

> Well, a T25 would work fine as it seems a lot of people keep bigger retics in them with no problem. I just personally like to give my snakes more room if i can which is why i say the T65 lol. Gene would probably be in heaven. Plus you only have two snakes so it's not like Kendra will have to listen you wanting a new cage every year haha. The BP is plenty good in a T10.


After moving that t25 today theres no way I could move an 8 cage. IF I go for that length it will absolutely have to be modular. Definitely a two person job to get a t25 packed in a loaded uhaul today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (06-03-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

> After moving that t25 today theres no way I could move an 8 cage. IF I go for that length it will absolutely have to be modular. Definitely a two person job to get a t25 packed in a loaded uhaul today 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol yeah, they are pretty heavy. I actually talked to Ali yesterday when i was changing my order for Pats cage and i guess she has had a couple customers do what i talked about with bolting 2 T25s together. They just order 2 matching cut sides and use flat iron brackets with nuts and bolts she told me.

She told me right now they dont have plans to offer company made modular pieces as she said Mark is kind of a stickler and would want to do it right so he would have to explore options and stuff. But they will cut 2 matching sides without vent holes and to whatever diameter opening you want.

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-31-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

Always getting into trouble. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (06-03-2018),_jmcrook_ (06-02-2018),_richardhind1972_ (06-03-2018),_Sauzo_ (06-03-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Aww Gene just wanted to play house.....and possibly use the dolls as a way to find the easiest direction to eat you when you arent looking!! Look out man!! He is sizing you up for food!!!  :Razz:

----------

_Reinz_ (06-03-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

After buying from animal plastics it's hard to even think of going a different direction. But I follow a guy on Instagram who builds all of his enclosures. 90% of them are built and sealed plywood. And they are amazing!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (06-03-2018),_jmcrook_ (06-03-2018),_Reinz_ (06-03-2018),_richardhind1972_ (06-04-2018)

----------


## Gio

> After buying from animal plastics it's hard to even think of going a different direction. But I follow a guy on Instagram who builds all of his enclosures. 90% of them are built and sealed plywood. And they are amazing!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


A cage that works for you is the right cage.

I grow tired of cage debates. I think those look amazing and if they fit into your plans, I see nothing wrong with them, nothing at all.

That first picture of the big cage is a dream come true for retic owners!

Do you have access to this builder?

WOW!

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-03-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

> A cage that works for you is the right cage.
> 
> I grow tired of cage debates. I think those look amazing and if they fit into your plans, I see nothing wrong with them, nothing at all.
> 
> That first picture of the big cage is a dream come true for retic owners!
> 
> Do you have access to this builder?
> 
> WOW!


I agree. Ive been tempted to just build what I want for Phyllis but I know it will end up being crazy heavy. Well see. 
And Steve, yeah that dudes cages are freakin awesome! Whenever I finally get settled somewhere for good and own a house the critters are all getting sweet permanent enclosures, built into the house haha! I want a dedicated reptile room with cages built into the walls that have adjoining walk in closets that act as access to the back of the cage. Zoological display style! I feel like that would look incredible


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

The guy i ended up rehoming my Nile Monitor too had the spare bedrooms in his house turned into cages...the whole room. I guess he redid the whole floors and walls and where the door would be, he put in sliding glass door with locks like a patio door. He had a pool with filters that recycled into a mini waterfall. The guy went full out but he had a few other large monitors already.

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-04-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Also you guys need to watch the episode of the show 'Tanked' where they make snake cages for this NBA player. They make a huge cage for one of this retics where they form a huge tree inside the cage. It was pretty epic looking but i imagine it cost a ton of cash lol.

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-04-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

Quite inspirational here. Love it! I have plans. Still house shopping though. Harvey hurt the housing market here bad! Finding something that will pass a VA home inspection is difficult. Keep shopping though. 






> After buying from animal plastics it's hard to even think of going a different direction. But I follow a guy on Instagram who builds all of his enclosures. 90% of them are built and sealed plywood. And they are amazing!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

He is so needy sometimes.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (06-07-2018),*Bogertophis* (06-12-2018),Gio (06-13-2018),_jmcrook_ (06-06-2018),_richardhind1972_ (06-07-2018),_Sauzo_ (06-06-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Haha Caesar is always needy. The guy demands food or pettings. And every once in a while i like to get him all worked up by flicking his tail.....of course after he knows it me doing it.

----------


## Stearns84

So it had been an adventure since we got into the house. Feel like a bad snake parent but I haven't had nearly as much time as I had.  The previous owners sucked at life and could do simple things in life. The yard is mostly mud and it's a big corner lot. Anyways, the hiuse is a split level or a raised ranch. So when you walk in the front door you either go up or down. Half if the basement is about 4' under the ground and the back half is a walk out. I'm fighting humidity in general. It's always so high even with a dehumidifier running. Doesn't help that it was 68* out Sunday and still 90% humidity. Genes enclosure is in top and has high humidity. I haven't misted and even emptied 90% of his bowl. I get so much humidity on the door and it drips onto the track and leaks onto the bottom. However Tinas is just fine. I'm thinking about switching to aspen. What do I need to know about it? Never had a snake on it, so any specific brand? Do I need to get the stuff in the reptile department or can I get the aspen im the rodent section of pets mart?  Pictures were of the glass before I cleaned it and the moisture 5 minutes after.



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

One more picture, no misting just a water change.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

> One more picture, no misting just a water change.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


How damp do you keep the coco chips? After moving to MS I dont know if Ive had to mist any of my cages at all. Been keeping everyone on aspen, newspaper, or very lightly dampened coco chips and maintained 65-70% humidity. ~80%+ when I use the coco, which will be again soon.
As for aspen, try American Excelsior from mills fleet farm online. Giant 7 cubic feet bag for like $7. It will last forever with two 4 cages. Any old aspen would work Im sure though. If its got a picture of a snake on it it just increases the price by like 700% hahaha! Just be sure theres no pine involved. Shouldnt be an issue though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Stearns84_ (06-14-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

This is the aspen used for years....https://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/ame...orse%20bedding

You can use any aspen but just make sure it is shredded aspen and not shaved or chipped. Most small animal bedding is shaved or chipped. You can tell as it is big shavings lol.

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-12-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

Thanks guys! Sucks that they won't ship and that store isn't in Illinois.  I've searched all if my local areas and nothing. Amazon seems over priced too. Any thoughts of online resources?

Gene was outside for almost 2 hours with us last night again. He is so calm and relaxed. He almost got a Robin the other day. Bird had a set of balls to walk up towards Gene. 

Had a neighbor that was walking if he was fake. Seems odd if he was as if be a 34 year old male playing with a rubber snake. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-14-2018),_richardhind1972_ (06-14-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

I love how you take Gene outside and let him craw around. I think Rainbow would enjoy this as well. I started letting her out in the living room. Is mad fun. 




> Thanks guys! Sucks that they won't ship and that store isn't in Illinois.  I've searched all if my local areas and nothing. Amazon seems over priced too. Any thoughts of online resources?
> 
> Gene was outside for almost 2 hours with us last night again. He is so calm and relaxed. He almost got a Robin the other day. Bird had a set of balls to walk up towards Gene. 
> 
> Had a neighbor that was walking if he was fake. Seems odd if he was as if be a 34 year old male playing with a rubber snake. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

> How damp do you keep the coco chips? After moving to MS I dont know if Ive had to mist any of my cages at all. Been keeping everyone on aspen, newspaper, or very lightly dampened coco chips and maintained 65-70% humidity. ~80%+ when I use the coco, which will be again soon.
> As for aspen, try American Excelsior from mills fleet farm online. Giant 7 cubic feet bag for like $7. It will last forever with two 4 cages. Any old aspen would work Im sure though. If its got a picture of a snake on it it just increases the price by like 700% hahaha! Just be sure theres no pine involved. Shouldnt be an issue though 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't had to mist at all. It's just so damp in there it's crazy. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Those are some nice outdoor pictures. Gene is looking GREAT!  I really need to get my critters outside.

----------


## jmcrook

> I haven't had to mist at all. It's just so damp in there it's crazy. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Do you use any water to help break up the coco blocks?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

Holy cow!! Mills Fleet Farm recently changed it then to no shipping on the aspen. I had 3 bags shipped to me on a free shipping deal back in November on a Thanksgiving deal.

Well since you have only a couple animals, my vote then would be for Zoo Med aspen. The stuff is by far the best aspen I've seen but costs more. I got mine from https://www.chewy.com/zoo-med-aspen-...-bag/dp/123800

I get all my substrate from Chewy. They are awesome with prices and the delivery is crazy fast. Ordered 11 bags of Zoo Med Forest Floor cypress from them last week on a Friday and it was here by Tuesday. Just be sure to order over $49 so you get the free 2 day shipping.

----------


## Stearns84

> Holy cow!! Mills Fleet Farm recently changed it then to no shipping on the aspen. I had 3 bags shipped to me on a free shipping deal back in November on a Thanksgiving deal.
> 
> Well since you have only a couple animals, my vote then would be for Zoo Med aspen. The stuff is by far the best aspen I've seen but costs more. I got mine from https://www.chewy.com/zoo-med-aspen-...-bag/dp/123800
> 
> I get all my substrate from Chewy. They are awesome with prices and the delivery is crazy fast. Ordered 11 bags of Zoo Med Forest Floor cypress from them last week on a Friday and it was here by Tuesday. Just be sure to order over $49 so you get the free 2 day shipping.


Think this will work? Seems like it's just Aspen. It's in the rodent section vs the reptile and half the price. Its $13

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

> Think this will work? Seems like it's just Aspen. It's in the rodent section vs the reptile and half the price. Its $13
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I personally like the shredded stuff better but this should work too. May not be quite as absorbent but who knows, Ive never used the shaved aspen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Stearns84_ (06-16-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

> I personally like the shredded stuff better but this should work too. May not be quite as absorbent but who knows, Ive never used the shaved aspen 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For a small bag it was $18. Is Jane too but like 6 bags!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

> For a small bag it was $18. Is Jane too but like 6 bags!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Wha? Whos Jane? Hahah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sauzo

> Think this will work? Seems like it's just Aspen. It's in the rodent section vs the reptile and half the price. Its $13
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That's shaved stuff. I wouldnt use it. It wont pack down so you would be digging around for poop and piss. Plus i dont think shaved absorbs as well as shredded, but thats just me.

----------


## Stearns84

Well I bought it, for $13 I'll give it a try. If it keeps the humidity in range, then I'll find a source online for the good stuff.

Wish me luck boys

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-16-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

When you both want to play but you can't because he ate yesterday. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-17-2018),_richardhind1972_ (06-17-2018),_Sauzo_ (06-17-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

A few general observations of Aspen. I read online that Aspen dust "causes cancer" but only in the state of California. So on my way home I stopped and looked at the reptile bags of Aspen say the same warning as my hamster bag of Aspen. 

Light weight and 100% dry is far less dusty than Reptichip when it drys. It's very light and fluffy so I'm curious how much will end up in the water dish. 

Visually, I hate the way the snakes look on it. You don't get that beautiful stark contrast that makes the snakes burst with the lights on. 

I moved Gene's water dish far to the cool side. To keep the humidity as far down as I can. The basement is at a minimum humidity of like 60% even with the dehumidifier on. Gene just sinks to the floor even with the litter dam maxed out with Aspen. He was unsure in it at first but slowly put is body in it. He has been all over his enclosure for the last 2 hours. Guessing he's just adjusting. 

Tina like usual just loved it. Dug around for a while then went to her hide. 

Looking forward to see how it will hold up. Worried about finding pre and pop because it will blend in more. 

Ps. I did but Gene's hide back in, thermometers and his logs. He also didn't seem fazed chilling in Tina's enclosure for 2 hours.  

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-18-2018)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

I don't mind that type of aspen, I used it with my boas in the past and currently use it for my colubrids. It should deff help keep humidity down compared to eco earth and coco husk type substrates.
I use a kitty litter scoop to run through it for spot cleaning to pull out the poops.  :Smile:

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-18-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

Aspen update, seems to be okay so far. A little hard to find pee but not to bad. It smells like a horse inside of their enclosures. 

Gene Happy he got a jumbo rat a few days early. I have 4 Jumbos left, they don't leave a lump anymore but his pushing isn't any worse than it's always been. So not sure to bump him up or just leave him?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (06-27-2018),_hilabeans_ (06-22-2018),_jmcrook_ (06-21-2018),_richardhind1972_ (06-22-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

Update #2

Gene got Aspen in his mouth and he is pissed.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-21-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

> Aspen update, seems to be okay so far. A little hard to find pee but not to bad. It smells like a horse inside of their enclosures. 
> 
> Gene Happy he got a jumbo rat a few days early. I have 4 Jumbos left, they don't leave a lump anymore but his pushing isn't any worse than it's always been. So not sure to bump him up or just leave him?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Gerald eats jumbos and they dont leave a terribly big bump either. Big enough that I wont increase size though. I feel like he and gene are close to the same size, Gerald may be a little smaller


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Stearns84_ (06-22-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

> Aspen update, seems to be okay so far. A little hard to find pee but not to bad. It smells like a horse inside of their enclosures. 
> 
> Gene Happy he got a jumbo rat a few days early. I have 4 Jumbos left, they don't leave a lump anymore but his pushing isn't any worse than it's always been. So not sure to bump him up or just leave him?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Fed Rainbow a jumbo last night. You can see a little limp but not much of one. 3 weeks ago she eat 2 of them in one feeding. Last week she only eat one. This week only eat one and was looking for another. I think I am going to have to transfer her to rabbits full time. Will be placing an order in a week. 

Gene looks great! Happy to see him doing so well despite the pushing.

----------


## Stearns84

What a weird day outside today. Dragged Gene outside while thinking about building Gene a forever enclosure vs. buying a monster Animal Plastics. That damn Robin was f*cling with us again. Would swoop low and bomb us multiple times while yelling or chirping. Then the rabbit came back and was :cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r:ing around.  Got annoyed with the bird so we went to the front yard where Gene climbed off of me and onto Kendall's Jeep, where he eventually just fell asleep for about 45 minutes.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (06-27-2018),_jmcrook_ (06-28-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Robin probably has a nest nearby and was protecting it. I have had them dive bomb me too when i got hear their nest tree. Lucky Gene didnt snatch it mid flight lol. My beardie snatched a wasp in mid flight. She leaped into the air and grabbed it as i was reaching for a paper to twist and swat it.

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-28-2018),_Stearns84_ (06-28-2018)

----------


## Gio

Love the last set of pictures. 
Totally awesome.

----------


## Stearns84

What are your guys ideas on how to seal wood enclosures? I've been really pushing around the ideas of making Gene an enclosure soon. I have a wall in the basement that the snakes are against that is around 7.5' long. I really want to make this a forever home for him. I want some height so I can get some limbs set up like Gio and Jacob. Melamine sucks because it's just co.pressed particle board. 

Is fiberglass my only option? I've looked online but most stuff is just basic information. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

Ive been looking around at these options too. You could do an epoxy resin sealer? Like you would use on a wooden bar top. Coat every panel of the cage then assemble and caulk the seams to make it totally waterproof. Melamine would be the faster build but I agree, its just crappy particle board with a slick veneer. If/when I do build a big cage Im going for cabinet grade plywood probably birch or maple with a light ebony stain and seal with a yet to be determined finish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Stearns84_ (07-01-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

> Ive been looking around at these options too. You could do an epoxy resin sealer? Like you would use on a wooden bar top. Coat every panel of the cage then assemble and caulk the seams to make it totally waterproof. Melamine would be the faster build but I agree, its just crappy particle board with a slick veneer. If/when I do build a big cage Im going for cabinet grade plywood probably birch or maple with a light ebony stain and seal with a yet to be determined finish. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ballistic birch plywood is amazing. Its dense and has 7 layers. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-01-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

Someone's thirsty.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (07-10-2018),_jmcrook_ (07-01-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

Gene looks amazing.

----------

_Stearns84_ (07-02-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

Out keeping the neighbors away on this extremely hot 4th of July.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (07-10-2018),_jmcrook_ (07-04-2018)

----------


## AnnieHeart

> Out keeping the neighbors away on this extremely hot 4th of July.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 Beautiful picture!

----------

_Stearns84_ (07-04-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

I bought my nephew a ball python before they moved to Florida last year, I guess it's a runt. So when they came up to visit over the weekend, they got to meet Gene and Tina. Funny watching my grandma handle the snakes better than my sister and nephew! They were both great and tolerated them being picked up alot.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (07-10-2018),Gio (07-10-2018),_jmcrook_ (07-10-2018),_Ronniex2_ (07-12-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (07-15-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

Fast forward to today, Gene is temperamental and seems annoyed. I think he's in shed, but sometimes his eyes never cloud over and he doesn't really darken up much. I pulled his hide because he was flipping up and all over. So he just has a pen and a water dish. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (07-10-2018),_jmcrook_ (07-10-2018),_Ronniex2_ (07-12-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

> Fast forward to today, Gene is temperamental and seems annoyed. I think he's in shed, but sometimes his eyes never cloud over and he doesn't really darken up much. I pulled his hide because he was flipping up and all over. So he just has a pen and a water dish. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Aspen *

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

Hes looking nice dude! Whats that critter weight nowadays? Definitely looks bigger than Gerald but definitely not as big as Phyllis. Hes a perfect size imo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 67temp

Even if he is in shed his colors still look amazing!

----------

_Stearns84_ (07-11-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

Pretty sure he's broken, possibly dead.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (07-12-2018),_jmcrook_ (07-11-2018),_Sauzo_ (07-12-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

> Hes looking nice dude! Whats that critter weight nowadays? Definitely looks bigger than Gerald but definitely not as big as Phyllis. Hes a perfect size imo 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll get some good measurements once he's out of shed. He was right around 14lbs a few months back. 

After watching that link in Phyllis thread melamine isn't a bad option. Super cheap and if you use flex seal it'll last forever plus it comes in white. Hell if I can make a boat from a screen door I can deal a snake tank. I have 7' of wall so I think it's a go. Just need a good source for glass. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-11-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

> I'll get some good measurements once he's out of shed. He was right around 14lbs a few months back. 
> 
> After watching that link in Phyllis thread melamine isn't a bad option. Super cheap and if you use flex seal it'll last forever plus it comes in white. Hell if I can make a boat from a screen door I can deal a snake tank. I have 7' of wall so I think it's a go. Just need a good source for glass. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yeah its not a bad cage design at all. The only thing that deters me from melamine aside from possible water/humidity damage is the weight. A sheet of nice plywood is what, 50-60lbs? A sheet of melamine is something stupid like 85lbs. But then theres the time and $ invested in sealing a plywood cage that wouldnt be necessary with melamine... hrmmm dot dot dot question mark 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ronniex2

> Genes first carpet poop. Ugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (07-12-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

Update, still in shed and basically dead.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (07-16-2018),_jmcrook_ (07-14-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-14-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

That snake looks so damn funny and pathetic in shed! 🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Stearns84_ (07-14-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

He really does look like hes feeling sorry for himself 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_Stearns84_ (07-14-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

Well he is super dead today.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (07-16-2018),Gio (07-16-2018),_jmcrook_ (07-16-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-16-2018),_Sauzo_ (07-16-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Looks so uncomfortable 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_Stearns84_ (07-16-2018)

----------


## Gio

Gene Finally needs a chiropractor LOL!
That neck bend,,,,, ouch!!

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-16-2018),_Stearns84_ (07-16-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Hey Steve, you notice any drying on the belly of Gene using those chips? I know Caesar used to get a little drier feeling belly as well as Dottie when i used aspen even though i would give the aspen a good misting usually once a week. I think JM also had a little dry belly with Phyllis using aspen as well if i remember right.

----------


## Stearns84

> Hey Steve, you notice any drying on the belly of Gene using those chips? I know Caesar used to get a little drier feeling belly as well as Dottie when i used aspen even though i would give the aspen a good misting usually once a week. I think JM also had a little dry belly with Phyllis using aspen as well if i remember right.


Haven't noticed but I'm not sold on it. Might mix some no float into it but I'm not sure. Ugh

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

Still patiently waiting for him to shed. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (07-20-2018),Gio (07-19-2018),_jmcrook_ (07-19-2018),_Sauzo_ (07-19-2018),_Starscream_ (07-19-2018)

----------


## Gio

> Still patiently waiting for him to shed. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


LOL!

The face looks more and more irritated.

I like Gene.

----------

_jmcrook_ (07-19-2018),_Stearns84_ (07-19-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Lol Pat finally shed last night. He was looking pretty uncomfortable as well with laying his head sideways on his body. Add to this, him being on a stick and it really made it look uncomfortable.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (07-20-2018),_Stearns84_ (07-19-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

> Still patiently waiting for him to shed. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Gene looks so amazing. Love the pattern and personality here.

----------


## Skyrivers

> Lol Pat finally shed last night. He was looking pretty uncomfortable as well with laying his head sideways on his body. Add to this, him being on a stick and it really made it look uncomfortable.


Didn't know Pat was sick. What is going on with him? Don't mean to hijack the thread here. Will look at Pats thread.

----------


## 67temp

> Lol Pat finally shed last night. He was looking pretty uncomfortable as well with laying his head sideways on his body. Add to this, him being on a *stick* and it really made it look uncomfortable.





> Didn't know Pat was sick. What is going on with him? Don't mean to hijack the thread here. Will look at Pats thread.


On a stick, not sick. Talking about the weird pouty I hate the world emo positions snakes take when they are in shed.

----------

_Sauzo_ (07-20-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

> On a stick, not sick. Talking about the weird pouty I hate the world emo positions snakes take when they are in shed.


Need more coffee!

----------


## Stearns84

Finally someone shed and ate!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (07-23-2018),_jmcrook_ (07-20-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-21-2018),Zincubus (07-21-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

Ran out of Jumbo rats so last week Gene had one of Tina's mediums. Well this was the next day, he flipped his water dish over that flipped it back. Placed an order for 25 jumbo and 15 mediums for $120. Gene will need to make it until Saturday night now.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (08-03-2018),C.Marie (08-04-2018),_jmcrook_ (08-03-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-03-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

Hmmmm.... Nope not under there. Hmmmmmmm..... nope not under there. What about over there...... nope... Where is my stinkin rat? LOL. 


Yep big personalities and good food drive is the signs of a healthy retic. Good luck on the wait. 





> Ran out of Jumbo rats so last week Gene had one of Tina's mediums. Well this was the next day, he flipped his water dish over that flipped it back. Placed an order for 25 jumbo and 15 mediums for $120. Gene will need to make it until Saturday night now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_Stearns84_ (08-04-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

Think when I'm done with these Jumbos, I'm switch to rabbits. Not a bad deal, but I was that idiot who had a big bag of rats while everyone else had like 3 - 5 rats. Here I am with like 45.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (08-04-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

Check out cold blooded cafe. Their shipping is more than big cheese but they have huge mammoth sized rats around 600grams or more for $3 each. Thats where I ordered my last rat supply from. Well packaged and good looking rodents 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (08-04-2018),_Stearns84_ (08-04-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

Gene is so special ed.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (08-04-2018),_jmcrook_ (08-04-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-05-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

> Check out cold blooded cafe. Their shipping is more than big cheese but they have huge mammoth sized rats around 600grams or more for $3 each. Thats where I ordered my last rat supply from. Well packaged and good looking rodents 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm going to have to look into them. Jumbos don't even put a bump in him anymore. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (08-05-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

He is such a handsome fella,  love that picture priceless  :Good Job:  :Snake:  thank you for sharing and best wishes always..

----------

_Stearns84_ (08-04-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

> I'm going to have to look into them. Jumbos don't even put a bump in him anymore. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Very quick to respond on FB. I reached out to them on there and then made an order and had it all later that week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Stearns84_ (08-05-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

Gene is such a weirdo, we had a good 2 hour front yard session. Plus he keeps the obnoxious neighbors away.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (08-08-2018),C.Marie (08-09-2018),_Dxw425_ (08-08-2018),_jmcrook_ (08-09-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-09-2018)

----------


## Gio

> Gene is such a weirdo, we had a good 2 hour front yard session. Plus he keeps the obnoxious neighbors away.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Whoa looks like you are hitting fall early there. Lots of yellow leaves.

Gene looks great!

----------

_Stearns84_ (08-09-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

Gene is looking fierce and fabulous,  who needs a guard dog with this handsome fella around, so much personality love seeing him super jelly, thank you ever so much for sharing and best wishes always.. :Good Job:  :Snake:  :Good Job:

----------

_Stearns84_ (08-09-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Gene is looking great. I LOVE the outdoor pics!  :Cool:

----------

_Stearns84_ (08-09-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

> Whoa looks like you are hitting fall early there. Lots of yellow leaves.
> 
> Gene looks great!


Ha I hope not. This dang tree drops them all summer. I have 8 more big trees in the yard, I'm not looking forward to fall.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

Getting annoyed with the water dish issues! Again today, I'm going to let his mulch be soggy today and will deal with it tomorrow.  I need to make a 7'enclosure, going to build it in the spring.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

Was cleaning Gene's enclosure and him and my oldest had a bonding moment. Ava really only enjoys Tina, but I think its love. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (09-05-2018),_jmcrook_ (09-05-2018),_Sauzo_ (09-05-2018)

----------


## Gio

He looks great, and the pictures are cute.

I'm starting to wonder if Wallace is actually larger than Gene.

My guy kind of put on some size as of late. I'm really not wanting more size.

Keep the Gene threads rolling.

----------

_Stearns84_ (09-05-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

OMG he's sizing her up for dinner!!!

----------

_Stearns84_ (09-05-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

It's really cool when your hobby can be a family affair.

----------

_Stearns84_ (09-08-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

Brought Gene upstairs tonight, don't want to clean up pee on carpet in the basement. He is such a sweat boy, just ducks, feel like ever since we bought the house the snakes are on the back burner and I hate it. Glad he came out for an hour. 

Weighed him tonight, 19.4lbs!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (09-09-2018),_jmcrook_ (09-08-2018),_richardhind1972_ (09-09-2018),_Sauzo_ (09-08-2018),_Starscream_ (09-09-2018)

----------


## PiperPython

that face is to die for!  :Embarassed:

----------

_Stearns84_ (09-09-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

Gene shed Monday morning so he had the run of the house while I cleaned his enclosure. Made it upstairs twice, usually just hung out on the banister.  

Don't pay attention to the gross wall colors, we haven't painted the basement yet.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (09-30-2018),_jmcrook_ (09-30-2018),_Reinz_ (10-05-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-06-2018),_Sauzo_ (09-30-2018)

----------


## Gio

> Gene shed Monday morning so he had the run of the house while I cleaned his enclosure. Made it upstairs twice, usually just hung out on the banister.  
> 
> Don't pay attention to the gross wall colors, we haven't painted the basement yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


He looks giant, and handsome of course!

----------

_Stearns84_ (10-01-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

Hes looking great man! Surely he covers half the floor space in that cage by now? Spoil that critter with 6-7-8 cage! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Stearns84_ (10-01-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

> Hes looking great man! Surely he covers half the floor space in that cage by now? Spoil that critter with 6-7-8 cage! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea I know tell me about it. He doesn't push but he takes up a little less than half the floor space. I want a big enclosure for him but this damn house has put a huge damper in money. Looking into a furnace and hot water tank in the spring. Plus gutter guards flooring blah blah blah. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

> Yea I know tell me about it. He doesn't push but he takes up a little less than half the floor space. I want a big enclosure for him but this damn house has put a huge damper in money. Looking into a furnace and hot water tank in the spring. Plus gutter guards flooring blah blah blah. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I can only imagine the time and money youre putting into the house. Well worth it Im sure. 
Youre a lucky dog that he isnt much of a pusher. If hes content and not causing trouble then whos to say he needs a bigger enclosure? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Gene looks great and congrats on the new home!! Be blessed!

----------


## Reinz

Gene looks awesome, I love that pick of him going up the stairs.

----------


## richardhind1972

He looks really great gio 
He Looks so big on the stairs 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## CALM Pythons

Sweet . 
Question, I noticed you have a nice rug, have you ever had a incident where hes Peed a lot and had to clean it? I bought a rug doctor just because the Burms piss a lot of liquid... have you had to deal with using  a certain rug cleaner to get the smell out? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Skyrivers

Looks wonderful for sure. Such a beauty.

----------


## Stearns84

Had Gene out for almost 2 hours today after work. He just chilled upstairs with me, strange when you don't need to worry about him getting lost, you almost forget he's out. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (10-19-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (10-16-2018),_Dianne_ (10-19-2018),_Dxw425_ (10-20-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-19-2018),Gio (10-19-2018),_jmcrook_ (10-16-2018),_Justin83_ (11-07-2018),_Reinz_ (10-19-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-19-2018),_Starscream_ (10-19-2018)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

He's so precious!
I am always paranoid letting them roam, even looking at the pics I was thinking 'omg what if he tried to get under the stove?!' lol

----------


## richardhind1972

Really great pics

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## EL-Ziggy

I agree, he looks great. I'd get in so much trouble if I had a snake on the table though.  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## Reinz

I love seeing Gene out Free Ranging. 

Most of my snakes would clear that table within seconds. They think that they were put on earth to break as much of my stuff as possible.  :Smile:

----------

_jmcrook_ (10-19-2018),_RickyNY_ (11-08-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

> I love seeing Gene out Free Ranging. 
> 
> Most of my snakes would clear that table within seconds. They think that they were put on earth to break as much of my stuff as possible.


^^^THIS!^^^
Phyllis thinks it is her purpose in life to act as my resident bulldozer. Shes knocked bobble heads off of shelves, knocked picture frames from the wall and broken them, snapped a set of window blinds, pushes the coffee table across the living room, tries to destroy my house plants... gotta love her! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (10-19-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-20-2018),_Stearns84_ (10-19-2018)

----------


## Reinz

> ^^^THIS!^^^
> Phyllis thinks it is her purpose in life to act as my resident bulldozer. Shes knocked bobble heads off of shelves, knocked picture frames from the wall and broken them, snapped a set of window blinds, pushes the coffee table across the living room, tries to destroy my house plants... gotta love her! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree totally!  In fact, my picture frames are Carpet Python Magnets!  :Taz:   My Boas will try to yank them off the wall, but never actually supporting oneself climbing on them like the Carpets do.

----------

_jmcrook_ (10-20-2018),_Justin83_ (11-07-2018),_richardhind1972_ (10-20-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

Switched back to reptichip and it's been great since fall sucked out the humidity in the house. Gene had a super long roaming again while I cleaned his enclosure. He made it from downstairs to the upstairs then took the short cut back down. Dude has control, made it down the ledge with zero effort or slamming tail. 

He spilled his water dish again and he is miserable, he hates super wet substrate  but I cant dry it so it's his own fault. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (11-04-2018),_Justin83_ (11-07-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-04-2018),_Sauzo_ (11-05-2018),_Starscream_ (11-05-2018),_zina10_ (11-05-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

Been beating around the Bush about getting a new enclosure for Gene but I cant do 8'and I'd rather have 7' (wall length). Found some glass at my parents house, so I'm tossing around the idea of building my own enclosure. I'm relatively handy with wood working, and it will be a million times less expensive than buying something that size, just tired of seeing him in the T10.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-06-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

> Been beating around the Bush about getting a new enclosure for Gene but I cant do 8'and I'd rather have 7' (wall length). Found some glass at my parents house, so I'm tossing around the idea of building my own enclosure. I'm relatively handy with wood working, and it will be a million times less expensive than buying something that size, just tired of seeing him in the T10.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


The only real tricky part is designing the doors but even that wouldnt be too bad. Its basically just a box with windows, albeit a very large box. Keep us posted. Im interested to see what you build if you choose that route 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

I went against the idea of building my own. I realized I'd be pissed if in a year it rots because the seal doesn't work. So I ordered a T4. Looks like Gene will be rocking a 7' enclosure come February! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (11-08-2018),_RickyNY_ (11-08-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

> I went against the idea of building my own. I realized I'd be pissed if in a year it rots because the seal doesn't work. So I ordered a T4. Looks like Gene will be rocking a 7' enclosure come February! 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


T4 from Animal Plastics? Those are only 36" long. Maybe I missed the point and you are going to glue them together. ???

----------


## Stearns84

> T4 from Animal Plastics? Those are only 36" long. Maybe I missed the point and you are going to glue them together. ???


Gene is in a T10 right now. The wall I keep him on is just over 7'. AP makes 6' and 8' but when is all said and done, it would be a small fortune with shipping and I'd have to settle on a smaller or larger enclosure than I want. So I'm going to make a router jig so I can duplicate the openings on both the t10 and t4. So he will now have 7' of floor space. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## RickyNY

OK got it. Lucky Gene, he'll be happy  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stearns84

Someone was out while I was working from home. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (11-13-2018),_jmcrook_ (11-13-2018),_Pengil_ (11-28-2018)

----------


## Stearns84

Mr. Meat head out and about after his new paint job.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (11-28-2018),_jmcrook_ (11-28-2018),_Pengil_ (11-28-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

Man, hes gotten super yellow. Looks great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Stearns84_ (11-29-2018)

----------


## Dianne

Cant get over Genes color.  Ive not been around many retics, but none Ive seen that size had the day-glow yellow.

----------


## cletus

Gorgeous.  Impressive size now too.   Awesome!!

----------


## 67temp

He's looking great! Seems like he really has a thing for the stairs.

----------


## Stearns84

Gene is beyond lazy lately.  He was out for all of 5 minutes before he found the couch. He legit had his head on the pillow and chilled there for 15 minutes before I put him away. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------

_Avsha531_ (01-01-2019),_Dianne_ (01-02-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-05-2019),_jmcrook_ (01-01-2019),_MR Snakes_ (01-02-2019),_Reinz_ (01-02-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-02-2019),_Sauzo_ (01-02-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

Omg...beautiful / handsome snake!!
Burmese?

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Retic I bet
I like your couch too. Lol

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

_Stearns84_ (01-02-2019)

----------


## RickyNY

Gene is definitely one of my favorites. 
I'm glad to see he's doing good.

----------

_Stearns84_ (01-02-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

That's so cool, probably new year hangover

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (01-02-2019),_Stearns84_ (01-02-2019)

----------


## Stearns84

Haven't been on in a while, honestly the threads got ridiculous and annoying. A million threads for a single question, but anyways. 

Gene update. He is about 10.5' long, and doing great. He is still on Jumbo rats but he has let me stretch out feeds to 14 days, pushing which was minimal is gone. 

I got him a T10 originally because both of his parents were under 7', guess he's special.  So I ordered a T3 as my wall in the basement is 7'. Made a template and routed the opening. Have machine screws and liquid nails to hold them together, just have to wait for Gene to finish his shed cycle and I can join them. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (08-04-2019),_Kam_ (08-19-2019),_Reinz_ (08-05-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Looking sharp, buddy! Love that shelf/stand you made for the cages. 
Any reason why you want to liquid nail them together? Just my opinion but I think theyd be fine with just machine screws. Then in the event that you need to move/access Tinas cage below you wouldnt have to move a 7 cage, just the 4 above it. 
Either way, looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (08-05-2019),_Stearns84_ (08-04-2019)

----------


## Stearns84

> Looking sharp, buddy! Love that shelf/stand you made for the cages. 
> Any reason why you want to liquid nail them together? Just my opinion but I think theyd be fine with just machine screws. Then in the event that you need to move/access Tinas cage below you wouldnt have to move a 7 cage, just the 4 above it. 
> Either way, looks great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Valid point, sold on no liquid nails!


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (08-04-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Yeah, I think some T-nuts and machine screws with washers around the perimeter of where the two enclosures come together will do the trick nicely. Thats how my giant 8 cage is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Stearns84_ (08-04-2019)

----------


## Stearns84

> Yeah, I think some T-nuts and machine screws with washers around the perimeter of where the two enclosures come together will do the trick nicely. Thats how my giant 8 cage is. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have anyone occupying the 8' now?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## jmcrook

> You have anyone occupying the 8' now?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nah, thats just the way it built is what I was getting at. Its killing me seeing the 6 and 8 empty though. Technically I could move both the boas into those enclosures but Id have to clutter them the hell up and spend way more time digging through bedding looking for their tiny poops than I wish to do. Easier in so many ways for them to stay in a divided 4 for the moment. Theyre both going to look awesome in those enclosures when theyre bigger though. Cant wait, but I guess Ill have to wait. Boas grow at a glacial pace


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (08-05-2019),_Reinz_ (08-05-2019),_richardhind1972_ (08-05-2019),_Stearns84_ (08-04-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Good to see an update on Gene, he looks great!  Your customization of the cage looks great. 

I agree with JM about no liquid nails. I joined two T 10s together to make a split level condo for my Olive Python. I just used screws as well.

----------


## Skyrivers

I agree, he looks great. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Stearns84

A little off topic, any idea on how to get hard water stains off of the enclosure doors? Tried simple green and a razor, every shower cleaner. No luck, it's just the bottom 2" that have runny water marks.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Maybe try letting some vinegar soak on it for 30-60 minutes?

----------

_jmcrook_ (08-11-2019)

----------


## Stearns84

And his new enclosure is done! He seems so much happier in here. Still have to RIP Tina's apart and clean it. Waiting to see how the RHP hold up with heating a 7' enclosure.  The probe is about 2'away from the RHP. I'll take better pictures once the humidity drops. 

Ordered Rabits this time. Got a good deal, (15) medium rats and (20) 1.5lb rabbits for $98. Local reptile shows are awesome. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_67temp_ (08-13-2019),_AbsoluteApril_ (08-13-2019),Gio (08-13-2019),_jmcrook_ (08-13-2019),_Kam_ (08-19-2019),_richardhind1972_ (08-13-2019)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

that looks awesome, Happy Gene!  :Smile:

----------

_Stearns84_ (08-13-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Looking good, man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gio

Very nice.

I like the look of everything.

----------


## Stearns84

Few updated pictures. Fighting humidity but that's expected with new mulch. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (08-19-2019),_jmcrook_ (08-14-2019),_Kam_ (08-19-2019),_richardhind1972_ (08-19-2019)

----------


## Stearns84

Someone loved his rabbit today.  Didnt leave a lump, but significantly larger than a jumbo rat and probably healthier too. Hope I can keep him on the two week schedule he has been on. That's a medium rat for tina in comparison.  

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (08-19-2019),_jmcrook_ (08-18-2019),_Kam_ (08-19-2019)

----------


## Skyrivers

Is good Gene loves his rabbits. Rainbow hates them. She prefers birds like duck and chicken. Keep up the good work.

----------


## Stearns84

Someone had an adventure around the house today. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (10-01-2019),_jmcrook_ (08-27-2019),_richardhind1972_ (08-28-2019),_wnateg_ (08-27-2019)

----------


## wnateg

Long boy

----------


## jmcrook

Gene is one helluva critter, dude! Hows he liking the new digs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Stearns84

Need everyone's opinion. New 7' enclosure with an RHP on the left side. My heat gradient is perfect, with zero problems (minus it running 24x7). I can't get the humidity under control on the cool side, yes its newer mulch (a month or two old) but I have to wipe it everyday. I dont really want to drill more holes as it will impact the ambient temps and chicago winters are a :cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r:. I have the water under the RHP, it evaporates quick but the first 4'is low humidity. 

Thoughts?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Gio

> Need everyone's opinion. New 7' enclosure with an RHP on the left side. My heat gradient is perfect, with zero problems (minus it running 24x7). I can't get the humidity under control on the cool side, yes its newer mulch (a month or two old) but I have to wipe it everyday. I dont really want to drill more holes as it will impact the ambient temps and chicago winters are a :cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r:. I have the water under the RHP, it evaporates quick but the first 4'is low humidity. 
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It looks great.

I have a 6 footer with the panel on the left. I have the water on the right and still have good humidity.

If it gets low I mist.

----------


## jmcrook

Toss/turn the mulch every day until it desaturates a bit. While I'm sure your temps are dialed in perfectly, you probably actually need a bigger panel to keep it from running 24/7. If it's running that much right now, what will be the case in January when it's -500* windchill in Chicago?

----------


## Gio

> Toss/turn the mulch every day until it desaturates a bit. While I'm sure your temps are dialed in perfectly, you probably actually need a bigger panel to keep it from running 24/7. If it's running that much right now, what will be the case in January when it's -500* windchill in Chicago?


I completely misread your question. 

JM has good advice here. Whenever I use cypress, I always have overly humid conditions for a couple weeks. I churn it up often and sometimes leave the doors open for a while to air out the cage. Wiping the glass gets some of the moisture out as well.

I would recommend placing the water bowl on the cool side VS the warm side.

It looks like you are running Herpstat T's so if the panel is always running and the stat says 100% I'd suggest a larger panel or some type of room heater.

If you have a 7 foot cage, placing the panel a little further out to the right/middle may help too. Do you have it all the way to the left?

This is the size I have (ProProducts) for a 6 foot cage. The cage is 2 separate 3 for sections attached. I put the panel dead center on the left section.


You have another foot of caging to deal with, so I'd at least consider moving the panel out a bit. However you did say your gradient was good.

See how things go after the substrate dries a bit

----------

_jmcrook_ (10-02-2019)

----------


## Stearns84

Thanks guys, I moved it, no luck yet but I'll give it awhile. Yea the RHP is all the way to the  far left. I'll move it to the right of the T10 to see if it makes a difference. I'll more than likely get a larger one before winter. They are in the lower level so front half of the house is about 4' under the ground where the back half is a walk out. So itll be hard to heat the entire are. But normally we are around 68* doen there in the winter.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Gio

OK,

You are close to our temps. We getting pretty cold here in the Minneapolis area in winter. The space heater helps but I usually read 70 degrees in the basement.

I think a bigger panel will improve things for you. No need to be running max power 24/7.

Keep us posted.

The boy looks great BTW.

----------

